# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κατασκευή ενισχυτή μπάσου!

## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα!
πηρα επιτελους την αποφαση να ξεκινησω την κατασκευη ενος ενισχυτη...
Ηδη εχω παρει τον μετασχηματιστη(2x35v 400va),και το σασι rack 2u...
Θα κατακευασω τον Nmos200 TO220 με το τροφοδοτικο απο τον Nmos350\500....
Χρειαζεται καποια μετατροπη?(η ταση στον Nmos200 ειναι max50v ενω στους Nmos 350\500 max70v...)
Εχω καποια θεματα στα οποια ελπιζω να μπορεσετε να βοηθησετε!

Διαταξη μεσα στο σασι

100_0244.jpg

Εκανα την διαταξη και θα ηθελα μια γνωμη για το εαν αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη διαταξη(για μειωση θορυβου και αποβολη θερμοτητας)
Διπλα στον τοροιδη εχω βαλει εναν μικρο μετασχηματιστη ο οποιος θα δινει ταση στο soft start και στην προενισχυση.....

Προστασια

Στον ενισχυτη μου θα ηθελα να βαλω soft start και dc detect....Στα λινκ που παραθετω συναντησα καποιες δυσκολιες.....
Για το soft start αντικαταστατης του bd679 ποιος ειναι?Επειδη δεν μπορω να το βρω....

Επισης για τα 2relay που χρειαζονται μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποια μου κανουν γιατι δεν εχω ξαναδουλεψει με relay? 

Προενισχυση

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται στην προενισχυση θα βαλω τα εξης....
Compressor,5 ή 6band eq,ενα κυκλωμα προενισχυση που θα δινει gain και καποια αλλα για επιπλεον μορφοποιηση του ηχου....
Επισης unblalanced σε balanced converter ....Για να στελνω στον μικτη κατα τη διαρκεια live ή για ηχογραφηση...


Η βοηθεια σας ειναι πολυτιμη
Ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## materatsi

Ωραια κατασκευη σκεφτεσαι Τασο,μπραβο!Για το relay  θα πρεπει να μετρησεις στο συνεχες του 35v,AC τι ανορθωση θα γινει και να επιλεξεις,με σταθεροποιηση η χωρις.Για το BD639 κοιταξε κι'εδω http://www.datasheet-photos.com/Product/BD679.html.Πιστευω για την λειτουργια του θα ηταν σωστο βρεις και να προσθεσεις σε σειρα ενα πηνιο στην εξοδο οχι για προσδιορισμο φασης,αλλα για ορισμενη αποκοπη καπου των 600-700 κυκλων,για να ειναι πλησιεστερος σε βαθμιδα low σε οποιαδηποτε καμπινα.

----------


## ibanezbass

> Ωραια κατασκευη σκεφτεσαι Τασο,μπραβο!Για το relay  θα πρεπει να μετρησεις στο συνεχες του 35v,AC τι ανορθωση θα γινει και να επιλεξεις,με σταθεροποιηση η χωρις.Για το BD639 κοιταξε κι'εδω http://www.datasheet-photos.com/Product/BD679.html.Πιστευω για την λειτουργια του θα ηταν σωστο βρεις και να προσθεσεις σε σειρα ενα πηνιο στην εξοδο οχι για προσδιορισμο φασης,αλλα για ορισμενη αποκοπη καπου των 600-700 κυκλων,για να ειναι πλησιεστερος σε βαθμιδα low σε οποιαδηποτε καμπινα.



Ωραια!το bd681 μου κανει ως αντικατασταστης!

Τα κυκλωματα με relay που παρεθεσα εχουν τι τασεις!
Δεν καταλαβα ακριβως τι μου λες! :Smile: 

Οσο για το πηνιο δεν ξερω....
Θα δω εαν με καλυπτει ηχητικα οταν τον τελειωσω αλλιως θα το δοκιμασω....
Επισης δεν ξερω να φτιαχνω/που να αγορασω ή πως να το ζητησω! :Lol:

----------


## ibanezbass

Διαβασα καποια πραγματακια για τα relay και κατεληξα σε αυτο ....
24volt, 12ampere, spdt ,pcb mount δεν μου ξεφυγε κατι νομιζω! :Rolleyes:

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα Γιωργο....
δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα 22uf 50volt μη πολωμενους πυκνωτες!
Μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω ηλεκτρολυτικους?
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...ker-protection
Θενκς! :Lol:

----------


## maouna

παρε σαν πρώτη λύση 22uf /100V αλλιώς βάλε 2 χ 47uf/50V πλάτη με πλάτη

----------


## ibanezbass

> παρε σαν πρώτη λύση 22uf /100V αλλιώς βάλε 2 χ 47uf/50V πλάτη με πλάτη



Καθως εχω 22uf/400v θα δοκιμασω την πρωτη λυση....Δεν θα εχω καποιο προβλημα ετσι?

----------


## maouna

Οχι κανένα πρόβλημα. Τον χωράει η πλακέτα σου τον 22uf /400V ?

----------


## ibanezbass

> Οχι κανένα πρόβλημα. Τον χωράει η πλακέτα σου τον 22uf /400V ?



Ναι δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλος....
Ουσιαστικα θα ''κοψω'' την πλακετα απο τον Nmos400 καθως ο quasi δεν εχει φτιαξει layout για το dc detect(και στον Nmos400 ειναι onboard σε μια ακρη)....
Σε ευχαριστω Πανο! 
Περιμενω την ψυκτρα σε κανα δυο βδομαδες και θα ξεκινησει η κατασκευη μεσα στις διακοπες! :Thumbup: 

edit:Να και κατι αλλο που μου ηρθε να ρωτησω για να σιγουρευτω....
Η κυριως πλακετα εχει 4a ασφαλεια σε καθε ραγα...θα με συμβουλευατε να βαλω και μια ακομη ασφαλεια πριν το διακοπτη?(mains switch)

W=I^2*R=>
       I^2=W/R=>
     I^2=200W/4Ω=>
      Ι^2=50     =>
Ι=7,1A 
Οποτε να βαλω 8ampere...ή μηπως 10 για να εχει και ενα περιθωριο? :Rolleyes:

----------


## maouna

εννοεις μεταξυ 230V και soft start?

----------


## ibanezbass

> εννοεις ενδιάμεσα 230V και soft start?



Για να συννενοηθουμε...εννοω οπως αυτο το κυκλωμα.... :Smile: 
Δηλαδη πριν το διακοπτη...οχι μετα...(αν και δεν νομιζω να εχει διαφορα)

----------


## maouna

για το πρωτεύον είναι 400W/230V = 1.7A .H  2Α είναι οριακή.Βάλε 3Α slow type.

----------


## ibanezbass

> για το πρωτεύον είναι 400W/230V = 1.7A .H  2Α είναι οριακή.Βάλε 3Α slow type.



Ο ενισχυτης μου ειναι mono....(απο εκει δεν τα εβγαλες τα 400w? 2X200w?)

Οποτε 200w/230V = 0.86A .Η 1Α οριακη οποτε βαζω 2A?

----------


## andrewsweet4

Η ασφαλεια στο πρωτευων παει αναλογα με τα βαττ του Μ/Τ και οχι με τα βαττ του ενισχυτη. Επομενως εαν ο Μ/Τ ειναι 400 βαττ τοτε να βαλεις την ασφαλεια που προαφαιρθηκε..

----------


## selectronic

Σημείωση: 

  Αν βάλεις ασφάλεια *πριν* τον κυρίως διακόπτη on/off, να ξέρεις ότι θα πρέπει να βγάζεις το μηχάνημα από την πρίζα για να την αλλάξεις (αλλιώς τζιζ). Θα το θυμάσαι?

----------


## ibanezbass

> Σημείωση: 
> 
>   Αν βάλεις ασφάλεια *πριν* τον κυρίως διακόπτη on/off, να ξέρεις ότι θα πρέπει να βγάζεις το μηχάνημα από την πρίζα για να την αλλάξεις (αλλιώς τζιζ). Θα το θυμάσαι?



Ναι...εχω κανει και καποιες αλλες κατασκευες προσφατα και αρχισα να μπαινω λιγο στο τριπακι πως δεν παιζουμε με αυτες τις τασεις....
Ευχαριστω για την υπενθυμηση παντως! :Rolleyes: 

Τελικα θα χρησιμοποιησω spst(2επαφες) διακοπτη ο οποιος ειναι στην υποδοχη schucko και εχει και θηκη για ασφαλεια...Ακριβως αυτο...
Ο διακοπτης αντεχει 250vac/10A ειμαι καλυμενος....
Κατι αλλο ομως...δεν νομιζω να εχει σημασια....αλλα για πειτε μια γνωμη....Επισυναπτω δυο κυκλωματα τροφοδοτικου....Στο ενα η ασφαλεια ειναι σε σειρα με το διακοπτη και στο αλλο ειναι ''παραλληλα''(παραλληλα κυριολεκτικα δεν ειναι, δεν ηξερα ομως πως να το περιγραψω! :Biggrin: )
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/KT...wer-Supply.png
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/50...-Schematic.png
(Τα κυκλωματα ειναι παραδειγματα για την συνδεσμολογια διακοπτη-ασφαλεια εννοειτε οτι θα χρησιμοποιησω το τροφοδοτικο του Nmos200)
Το ιδιο ειναι οι δυο συνδεσμολογιες λοιπον?

----------


## selectronic

Υπάρχει και ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλά και με φίλτρο AC, just a thought…
000f.JPG

    Επίσης καλύτερα να είναι διπλός ο διακόπτης, γιατί δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν έτσι όπως έχει μπει το φις στην πρίζα κόβεις την φάση ή τον ουδέτερο.
000.JPG

----------


## ibanezbass

> δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν έτσι όπως έχει μπει το φις στην πρίζα κόβεις την φάση ή τον ουδέτερο.



Και αυτο τι προβλημα μπορει να μου δημιουργησει :Confused1:

----------


## selectronic

Σε νορμάλ συνθήκες, τίποτα. Θέμα ασφάλειας απλός.



  Δες πάντως και την παρακάτω περίπτωση:

  Στο πάνω σχήμα η φάση σταματάει στον διακόπτη και μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ασφάλεια με… ασφάλεια!
  Στο κάτω όμως αν και ο διακόπτης είναι ανοικτός, η φάση φτάνει μέχρι τον έναν ακροδέκτη της ασφαλειοθήκης!
-0-.JPG

----------

ibanezbass (13-12-11)

----------


## ibanezbass

> Σε νορμάλ συνθήκες, τίποτα. Θέμα ασφάλειας απλός.
> 
> 
> 
>   Δες πάντως και την παρακάτω περίπτωση:
> 
>   Στο πάνω σχήμα η φάση σταματάει στον διακόπτη και μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ασφάλεια με… ασφάλεια!
>   Στο κάτω όμως αν και ο διακόπτης είναι ανοικτός, η φάση φτάνει μέχρι τον έναν ακροδέκτη της ασφαλειοθήκης!
> -0-.JPG



Σωστος Γιαννη!
Και πολυ ωραια σχεδιαγραμματα...
Βασικα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ο διακοπτης που εχει πανω μπορει να αλλαξει...απλα πρεπει να βρω αναλογο!
Ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη! :Smile: 

Edit:Ήδη εβγαλα τον διακοπτη και μου ηρθε μια απορια!
Ο διακοπτης εχει μονο δυο ποδαρακια....
Το φωτακι του πως αναβει?Φανταζομαι διαπερνα απο μεσα του ρευμα?
Μα εαν ειναι ετσι δεν θα υπαρχει πτωση τασης? :Confused1:

----------


## selectronic

Η δικιά μου γνώμη, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στις κατασκευές ή κάτι τέτοιο, είναι η παρακάτω:

  Πάρε ένα φίλτρο AC για σασί που να παίρνει βύσμα σαν του PC, έναν διπλό διακόπτη με λαμπάκι και μία ασφαλειοθήκη και κάνε το έτσι
-.JPG

----------


## ibanezbass

Δεν ξερω....
εκανα τη συγκεκριμενη επιλογη επειδη πιστευω ειναι πιο πρακτικη....
-Μια τετραγωνη τρυπα.
-Πιο ευκολη τακτοποιημενη καλωδιωση.

Θα το ψαξω ομως και λιγο παραπανω...

----------


## selectronic

Τότε βάλε αυτό και είσαι μια χαρά.

  Από ότι βλέπω και σε δύο δικά μου έχουν διπλούς διακόπτες.
-1.jpg-2.jpg

----------


## ibanezbass

Που μπορω να το βρω?
Και τι τιμουλα εχει? :Tongue2:

----------


## selectronic

Εννοούσα να βάλεις αυτό που είχες στο λινκ (δεν ξέρω και αν το έχεις αγοράσει ήδη).
  Η μόνη διαφορά με αυτά που έβαλα στο προηγούμενο ποστ είναι ότι αυτά έχουν και φίλτρο.

  Σκέτα φίλτρα βρίσκεις με ~$5 και σαν αυτά που έβαλα στην φωτό με περίπου $10-$15 πχ αυτό.

----------


## ibanezbass

> Εννοούσα να βάλεις αυτό που είχες στο λινκ (δεν ξέρω και αν το έχεις αγοράσει ήδη).
>   Η μόνη διαφορά με αυτά που έβαλα στο προηγούμενο ποστ είναι ότι αυτά έχουν και φίλτρο.
> 
>   Σκέτα φίλτρα βρίσκεις με ~$5 και σαν αυτά που έβαλα στην φωτό με περίπου $10-$15 πχ αυτό.



Not available to Greece....

Τελος παντων θα ψαξω και στα δικα μας μαγαζια μηπως βρω τιποτα αλλιως θα χρησιμοποιησω χωρις φιλτρο....

----------


## selectronic

> Not available to Greece



  Δίκιο έχεις…

  Αν σου δείξω όμως τιμή σε άλλο θα στεναχωρηθείς…

  Σιγά το θέμα για το φίλτρο, βάλε αυτό που είχες στο λινκ με $2 και τέλος. Αν σε καίει τόσο πολύ το φίλτρο μπορείς να πάρεις σκέτο και το βάλεις μετά.


  ΥΓ
  Δεν πολύ-ψάχνω στο ebay γιατί μου κάνει κάτι κουλά και κάθε φορά που ανοίγω μία σελίδα μου πετάει ένα μήνυμα που ρωτάει σε ποια χώρα είμαι και μου σπάει τα @#*&$ :Cursing:

----------


## ibanezbass

Ναι οντως ειναι αρκετα εκνευριστικο αυτο που κανει! :Biggrin: 

Σε ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου φιλε Γιαννη!

----------

selectronic (13-12-11)

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα και παλι....
περιμενω την ψυκτρα σε κανα δυο βδομαδες και στο μεταξυ δουλευω την κατασκευη στο μυαλο μου....
Προεκυψαν δυο ''θεματακια'' :

*1)*Εκανα καινουργια διαταξη στο σασι που πιστευω ειναι καπως καλυτερη....απλα με απασχολουν καποια πραγματακια...
Πρωτα απο ολα να πω πως πισω αριστερα ειναι το slow turn on ,κατω απο τον τοροειδη ειναι το τροφοδοτικο του ενισχυτη και κατω απο την πλακετα του ενισχυτη ειναι το dc detect....

Μηπως οι μετασχηματιστες ειναι πολυ κοντα στην πλακετα του ενισχυτη και προκαλεσουν βομβο?

Επισης ο τοροειδης παραγει μαγνητικο πεδιο και οι τετραγωνοι μετασχηματιστες το ιδιο....Προσφατα διαβασα πως και οι μεγαλοι πυκνωτες του τροφοδοτικου δημιουργουν καποιο πεδιο....
Σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να αλληλεπιδρουν μεταξυ τους και να προκαλεσουν βομβο.... :Unsure: 

*2)*Οπως θα προσεξατε εβαλα δυο μετασχηματιστες διπλα στον τοροειδη...ενας για την προενισχυση και ενας για το slow turn on....

Και σκεφτηκα το εξης...
Ετσι χρησιμοποιω ενα μετασχηματιστη 18vac/1A και εξυπηρετω ολες τις αναγκες μου....
Το πρωτο τροφοδοτικο ειναι αυτο που εχει 24vdc εξοδο και ειναι πανω στην πλακετα του slow turn on...
Το δευτερο ειναι αυτο στα 15vdc εξοδο...
Και το τριτο αυτο...

Απλα το δευτερο χρησιμοποιει το ενα νημα ως γειωση ενω τα αλλα δυο χρησιμοποιουν ανορθωτη πληρους κυματος(4x1n400x)
Μηπως θα εχω προβλημα εαν επιλεξω να εχω ενα μετασχηματιστη τελικα?
 :Smile:

----------


## maouna

για 200rms η ψυχτρα είναι μικρή και ο ανεμιστήρας δεν θα κάνει και πολύ δουλεια έτσι όπως τον έχεις βάλει.τι διαστάσεις είναι οι ψυχτρα.?

----------


## ibanezbass

> για 200rms η ψυχτρα είναι μικρή και ο ανεμιστήρας δεν θα κάνει και πολύ δουλεια έτσι όπως τον έχεις βάλει.τι διαστάσεις είναι οι ψυχτρα.?



Ειναι ακριβως αυτη ...
Παντα ειχα απορια εαν ειναι 200rms ή peak.... :Smile: 

Εαν εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποια καλυτερη θεση για τον ανεμιστηρα ειναι ευπροσδεκτη! :Rolleyes:

----------


## maouna

θα μπορουσες να αλλάξεις τη θέση του ενισχυτη .να βάλεις και έναν δευτερο ανεμιστήρα δίπλα από τον πρώτο ,και να βρίσκονται και οι 2 πίσω απο την πλάτη της ψύχτρας.να στρίψεις τον ενισχυτη στο σχήμα σου 90 μοιρες δεξια.
πάντως για τις διαστάσεις της  15 χ 5 χ 7.5 δεν ξέρω αμα θα είναι εντάξει για 200rms. Με τους ανεμιστήρες ίσως είναι εντάξει αλλα ας απαντήσει και κάποιοσ αλλος που ξέρει καλύτερα.

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα και παλι φιλοι ηλεκτρονικοι!

Συνελεξα ολα τα υλικα στα χερια μου και εχω ξεκινησει την κατασκευη των πλακετων!
Τελειωσα το τροφοδοτικο και βγαζει 54volt!
Εννοειται οτι ολοι οι πυκνωτες ειναι 63v και ανω για να ειμαστε ασφαλεις....Απλα μηπως κινδυνευουν τα τρανζιστορ μου? ???

Χρησιμοποιω τα εξης:
bc556   PNP 65V 100mA
bc546   NPN 65V 100mA
MJE350 300V, 0.5A, 20W
MJE340 300V, 0.5A, 20W
IRF840 500V 8A  0.85Ω 125W

Απο οτι βλεπω ειναι οκ απο τασεις...αντεχουν 11volt περισσοτερα απο αυτα που δινει το τροφοδοτικο!
Τι προβλημα μπορει να εχω?Επειδη λεει max50volt στο σχεδιαγραμμα :Unsure:

----------


## maouna

Τα 

bc556 PNP 65V 100mA
bc546 NPN 65V 100mA

δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι για τετοιες υψηλές τάσεις. αντι αυτών στα Τ1,T5 μπορείς να βάλεις 2SA970-2SC2240 ή 2Ν5551-2Ν5401.Κατά προτιμηση τα πρωτα και *προσοχη* γιατι εχουνε διαφορετικα pins.Tα Τ2,Τ3 ας είναι BC556-BC546 δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα εκεί.

Eπίσης Τ6,Τ7 σε ψυχτρα οπως τα εχει εδώ στη φωτογραφια του site του γιατι ζεσταίνοντε.Εμένα στα +-35V που τον έχω ζεσταίνονται.Nmos200_TO-220 2.jpgΜονοτικα μην ξεχασεις.

----------


## ibanezbass

Δυστυχως τα τρανζιστορ που μου προτεινεις δεν μπορω να τα βρω!
Για την ψυκτρα, μονωτικο και παστα εχω προμηθευτει ηδη....
Απλα εχω ενα μικρο διλειμα!Τα t6 t7 στην ιδια ή σε διαφορετικη ψυκτρα?

----------


## maouna

τα Τ6,Τ7 βάλτα ειτε στην ίδια είτε σε διαφορετική,δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα. και προσεχε στη ρυθμιση του ρευματος ηρεμίας και του oφσετ.πολυστροφα τριμερ τα μπλε  εχεις η τα απλα τα μαυρα?

----------


## ibanezbass

> τα Τ6,Τ7 βάλτα ειτε στην ίδια είτε σε διαφορετική,δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα. και προσεχε στη ρυθμιση του ρευματος ηρεμίας και του oφσετ.πολυστροφα τριμερ τα μπλε  εχεις η τα απλα τα μαυρα?



Τα απλα...
Γιατι με πολυ προσοχη δεν θα μου κανουν δουλεια?

----------


## maouna

δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,αλλα για καλυτερη ευκολια το ειπα.σε τι σταδιο βρισκεσαι?πριν το βαλεις στη τροφοδοσια ρυθμισε  το τριμμερ για ελαχιστο ρευμα ηρεμίας.

----------


## ibanezbass

Εχω κατασκευασει το τροφοδοτικο και λειτουργει σωστα!
Για ολες τις αλλες πλακετες θα παω αυριο πρωι πρωι να παρω εμφανιστικο που μου τελειωσε και να τις κατασκευασω!
Εαν ολα πανε καλα την κυριακη θα εχω ολες τις πλακετες ετοιμες!

Δηλαδη τερμα αριστερα?
Για το αλλο trim εχεις να μου προτεινεις κατι?
Επειδη δεν ειμαι και πολυ εξοικιωμενος με τις εννοεις στα ελληνικα....
Ελαχιστο ρευμα ηρεμιας ειναι offset voltage(VR1) ή bias current(VR2)? :Unsure:

----------


## maouna

ρευμα ηρεμίας ειναι bias current. για ελαχιστο ρευμα ηρεμίας πρεπει μεταξυ της βασης του Τ8 και του εκπομπου το αθροισμα της R14 και της VR2 να είναι το μεγιστο.δηλαδη να εχεις 47 + 200 =247Ω αντισταση. κατοπιν στριφτο το VR2 πολυ απαλα γιατι ανεβαινει αποτομα το ρευμα ηρεμίας σαυτον τον ενισχυτη γιαυτο σου προτεινα πολυστροφο.
Για τις ρυθμισεις σου μπορεις να συμβουλευτεις στο τελος συτου του pdf  https://3779347675151086879-a-180274...attredirects=1

----------


## ibanezbass

> ρευμα ηρεμίας ειναι bias current. για ελαχιστο ρευμα ηρεμίας πρεπει μεταξυ της βασης του Τ8 και του εκπομπου το αθροισμα της R14 και της VR2 να είναι το μεγιστο.δηλαδη να εχεις 47 + 200 =247Ω αντισταση. κατοπιν στριφτο το VR2 πολυ απαλα γιατι ανεβαινει αποτομα το ρευμα ηρεμίας σαυτον τον ενισχυτη γιαυτο σου προτεινα πολυστροφο.




Ωραια!
το επιασα τωρα!
Ευχαριστω θα εχεις νεα μου! :Rolleyes:

----------


## maouna

ξαναδες το προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου .επισυναψα και ενα pdf που θα σε βοηθεισει στις ρυθμίσεισ.

----------


## ibanezbass

Το εχω εκτυπωσει ηδη! :Biggrin: 

Ειναι απολυτως απαραιτητο!Αλλιως δεν παμε πουθενα!
Ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## ibanezbass

Προχωραω με την κατασκευη....τελειωσα το τροφοδοτικο,dc detect και το soft start!
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...100_0253-1.jpg

Σκεφτομαι την πρωτη εκκινηση του ενισχυτη να την κανω χωρις dc detect και soft start....


Πανο απο οτι καταλαβα εχεις κατασκευασει τον ενισχυτη....
Ειχα απορια σε τι εφαρμογη τον χρησιμοποιεις!? :Smile:

----------


## maouna

H μικρή πλακέτα είναι το dc detect?θα ανεβάσω αύριο καμια φωτογραφία απτον δικό μου.εγώ τον έχω απλα για να ακουω μουσική.δεν τον έχω για κάτι συγκεκριμένο πχ για μπάσο.τις πλακέτες του ενισχυτη τις έφτιαξες?

----------


## ibanezbass

> H μικρή πλακέτα είναι το dc detect?θα ανεβάσω αύριο καμια φωτογραφία απτον δικό μου.εγώ τον έχω απλα για να ακουω μουσική.δεν τον έχω για κάτι συγκεκριμένο πχ για μπάσο.τις πλακέτες του ενισχυτη τις έφτιαξες?



Ακριβως η μικρη πλακετα ειναι το dc detect....

Την πλακετα του ενισχυτη δεν την εφτιαξα ακομα γιατι μου εγιναν κατι στραβες με την κατασκευη πλακετων και δοκιμαζω τωρα διαφορα για να μην εχω προβλημα με τις ραγες του....
Λογικα αυριο θα την κατασκευασω και την Πεμπτη θα κολλησω τα εξαρτηματα! :Smile:

----------


## maouna

Oρίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες απτον δικό μου.Επίσης έχω και την έκδοση Νmos500,την οποία την είχα φτιάξει πριν κανα 3-4 χρόνια,αλλα έμεινα εκεί και δεν σκέφτομαι να τον συνεχίσω λόγο κόστους και λόγο ότι δεν μου χρειάζεται τέτοια ισχύ....P181010_12.55.jpgP181010_12.56.jpgP181010_12.58.jpg

----------


## ibanezbass

Δεν εχεις καμια φωτογραφια του Nmos200 μεσα στο κουτι?

Ειμαι περιεργος να δω την διαταξη και τι εκανες με τις ψυκτρες! :Biggrin:

----------


## maouna

όχι,δεν τον έχω βάλει στο κουτι.κουτι έχω,τορροειδή εχω ,soft start και όλα τα συναφή τα έχω,αλλα έχω επίσης και 5-6 ενισχυτές ακόμα και δεν ξέρω ποιον απ όλους να βάλω στο κουτι!!!χαχαχχαχα

----------


## ibanezbass

> όχι,δεν τον έχω βάλει στο κουτι.κουτι έχω,τορροειδή εχω ,soft start και όλα τα συναφή τα έχω,αλλα έχω επίσης και 5-6 ενισχυτές ακόμα και δεν ξέρω ποιον απ όλους να βάλω στο κουτι!!!χαχαχχαχα



Πραγματικα δυσκολη αποφαση! :Biggrin:

----------


## ibanezbass

Λοιπον....τελειωνω την πλακετα αλλα προεκυψε κατι!

Στο σχεδιαγραμμα Collector και Base του T3 δεν ενωνονται ενω στην πλακετα ενωνονται!

Τι κανω? :Confused1: 

Λαθος το Τ2 εβλεπα! :Biggrin: 
Συγγνωμη

----------


## maouna

εφτασες στα  εξαρτηματα ή μονο την πλακέτα εβγαλες?για αντε να δούμε!!!!!

----------


## ibanezbass

10ωρο εκλεισα σημερα! :Tongue2: 

http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...6/100_0261.jpg

Απλα εχω μια αμφιβολια για το ποια ψυκτρα να βαλω στα Τ6,Τ7 βρηκα τεσσερις που ταιριαζουν και εδω θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας.
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...6/100_0257.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...6/100_0256.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...100_0255-1.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/...6/100_0254.jpg

Αυτα...

----------


## maouna

Δεν φαίνεται καλά στη φωτογραφία,αλλα ελπίζω εκει που βιδώνεις τα IRFP840 πάνω στη πλακέτα,οι βίδες να μην έρχοντε σε επαφή με την ψύχτρα ,ποόσο μαλλον με το κέλυφος των μόσφετ..Η μεταλική επιφάνεια είναι το drain των εν λόγω μόσφετ και θα βραχυκλώνει το + με το - εν μέσω των βιδων και της ψύχτρας. Για τα Τ6,Τ7 βάλε την μικρή την ασημένια.

----------


## maouna

Επίσης θέλει μεγαλύτερη ψυχτρα στα εξόδου ,αυτη ειναι απλα η γωνία στηριξης των τρανσίστορ με τη μεγάλη.αυτη θα ζεσταίνεται γρήγορα. Εχεις βάλει κάπου 47n πυκνωτες...100n έχει στο σχηματικό.αλλαξέ τους μελλοντικα.

----------


## maouna

Και όλοι οι κεραμικοί να αντικατασταθούν με multilayer ή styroflex.

----------


## ibanezbass

> Και όλοι οι κεραμικοί να αντικατασταθούν με multilayer ή styroflex.



Γιατι τι προβλημα θα εχω?





> Επίσης θέλει μεγαλύτερη ψυχτρα στα εξόδου ,αυτη ειναι απλα η γωνία στηριξης των τρανσίστορ με τη μεγάλη.αυτη θα ζεσταίνεται γρήγορα. Εχεις βάλει κάπου 47n πυκνωτες...100n έχει στο σχηματικό.αλλαξέ τους μελλοντικα.



Ναι περιμενω μεγαλυτερη ψυκρα....
Εχει γινει παραγγελια....Για τον ρυθμισω δεν μπορω με αυτην την ψυκτρα μονο?
Ο c10 ειναι 47n....Υποψιν οτι κανω το Το220 version





> Δεν φαίνεται καλά στη φωτογραφία,αλλα ελπίζω εκει που βιδώνεις τα IRFP840 πάνω στη πλακέτα,οι βίδες να μην έρχοντε σε επαφή με την ψύχτρα ,ποόσο μαλλον με το κέλυφος των μόσφετ..Η μεταλική επιφάνεια είναι το drain των εν λόγω μόσφετ και θα βραχυκλώνει το + με το - εν μέσω των βιδων και της ψύχτρας. Για τα Τ6,Τ7 βάλε την μικρή την ασημένια.



Εχω βαλει πλαστικο φιλμ για να μην ακουμπανε και πλαστικο στην βιδα....
Ελεγξα και με το πολυμετρο δεν ακουμπανε ουτε μεταξυ τους ουτε στην ψυκτρα....

Φτανει η μικρη η ψυκτρα γιατι μου ειπες οτι ζεσταινονται πολυ....

----------


## maouna

οι styroflex και multi ειναι ποιο ποιοτικοι. ναι για τον c10 εχεις δίκιο,ακυρο. ζεσταινοντε αλλα αυτη η ψυχτρα που σου είπα φτανει ενταξει.

----------


## ibanezbass

> οι styroflex και multi ειναι ποιο ποιοτικοι. ναι για τον c10 εχεις δίκιο,ακυρο. ζεσταινοντε αλλα αυτη η ψυχτρα που σου είπα φτανει ενταξει.



Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον δεν βρηκα ομως κανενα αλλον τυπο σε αυτα τα νουμερα οποτε εβαλα κεραμικους...( 10pf,330pf,390pf)

Απο οτι διαβασα καθε πυκνωτης δημιουργει μια παραμορφωση στο σημα, οταν περναει απο μεσα του.
Το πόσο ποιοτικός ειναι ο πυκνωτής έχει να κάνει μόνο με την παραμόρφωση που δημιουργεί στο σήμα ή υπάρχει και άλλο πλεονέκτημα εκτός της χαμηλής παραμόρφωσης ?

----------


## ibanezbass

Λοιπον διαβασα αρκετα πραγματα και νομιζω ειμαι ετοιμος για να setαρω τον ενισχυτή....
Αυριο θα τρυπησω το κουτι και θα κανω την πρωτη δοκιμη....

Λεω ακριβως τι θα κανω και με διορθωνετε εαν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος...
Εννοειτε ακολουθω το construction guide του Quasi!

Αρχικα γειωνω την εισοδο του ενισχυτη.
Οπως λεει εδω στο post #1739 ρυθμιζω το ρευμα ηρεμιας(bias current) στα 60ma.
Για να ρυθμισω ταση εκτροπης(offset voltage) τοποθετω το πολυμετρο σε μετρηση dc με τους ακροδεκτες στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη? :Confused1: 


Εννοειται πως κανω και αλλα πραγματα οπως ακριβως τα περιγραφει ο quasi απλα σε αυτα τα 3 που ειπα εχω μια αμφιβολια...

Πανο σε καποιο μηνυμα σου διαβασα πως τα mosfet καταστρεφονται ευκολα απο τον στατικο ηλεκτρισμο....
Κατι τετοιο μπορει να συμβει και χωρις να εχεις δωσει ρευμα στον ενισχυτη?
Δηλαδη να ειναι καμενα πριν καν τον συνδεσεις? :Huh:

----------


## maouna

οπως τα λεει ο quasi. ποσο ρευμα λεει για ενα ζευγαρι ? 30ma? εσυ εχεις 2 ζευγαρια εξοδου αρα συνολικα 60ma  ,και να μετρησεις 6 βολτ πανω στην 100 ωμ.

Για το offset οπως τα λες.αρχικα βάλτο στη μέση το τρίμμερ του offset. θες να δειχνει κατω απο 50mv.εγω δεν το εχω βάλει καθολου.

Ναι είναι ευαίσθητα αλλα μην ανησυχείς. δεν εχει  να κανει με το αν θα δωσειςρευμα στον ενισχυτη η όχι ,αμα εσυ κουβαλας φορτια πανω σου και πιασεις κατι ευαισθητο σε στατικό ηλεκτρισμο ,πιθανο θα το κάψεις.

----------


## ibanezbass

> Ναι είναι ευαίσθητα αλλα μην ανησυχείς. δεν εχει  να κανει με το αν θα δωσειςρευμα στον ενισχυτη η όχι ,αμα εσυ κουβαλας φορτια πανω σου και πιασεις κατι ευαισθητο σε στατικό ηλεκτρισμο ,πιθανο θα το κάψεις.



Αχα....
ωραια μεχρι τωρα δεν τα προσεξα καθολου αλλα απο εδω και περα θα ειμαι πιο προσεκτικος...
Αν και μαλλινα δεν φοραω ποτε... :Biggrin:

----------


## ibanezbass

Λοιπον θα το βαλω και στις αγγελιες απλα το λεω και εδω μηπως καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει....

Οι διαστασεις της ψυκτρας που ψαχνω ειναι περιπου αυτες...

Παρηγγειλα ακριβως αυτην πριν απο τις διακοπες των Χριστουγεννων και ακομα δεν εχει αποσταλει απο Γερμανια!Οποτε το πηρα αποφαση οτι δεν θα ερθει....
Εαν καποιος εχει μια τετοια περιπου ή ξερει ενα καταστημα που θα βρω κατι αναλογο μεχρι ενα δεκαρικο ας μου πει...

Ευχαριστω! :Smile:

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Ωραίες οικατασκευές σας! Σκέπτομαι να κάνω και εγώ μια από αυτές τις κατασκευές. Πόσα πραγματικάβατ (rms)βγάζει ο κάθε ένας τους? είναι για 4Ω ή για 8Ω?
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...actrk400-600-1
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...series/nbip300
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...ries/nmos200-1
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...es/nmos350-500
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...series/nmos400

Αξίζουν τον κόπο κατασκευής?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## maouna

Να ξέρεις οτι αυτα που στοιχιζουν πιο πολυ ειναι το τροφοδοτικο και οι πυκνωτες του.οσο πιο πολλα βαττ τόσο αυξημενες απαιτησεις θα εχεις και τοσο πιο ακριβα θα στοιχίσουν οι μετασχηματιστες και οι πυκνωτες τους. εσυ τι απαιτησεις εχεις σε βαττ? Αυτα που γράφει ο quaisi στο site του ειναι και τα πραγματικα βαττ των ενισχυτών.

----------


## kobi

Πάνο σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
Ναι το ξέρω ότι κοστίζουν πολύο Μ/Σ και γενικά η τροφοδοσία. Σκεπτόμουν να φτιάξω έναν δυκάναλο ενισχυτή για πάρτικαι γενικά για διάφορες μικροεκδηλώσεις. Άρα θέλω κάμποσα βατ. Τώρα δεν ξέρω ανσυμφέρει η κατασκευή ή η αγορά έτοιμου. Αλλά θα ήθελα να κατασκευάσω και εγώ έναν!Είναι για 8Ω ή για 4Ω αυτοί οι ενισχυτές?

----------


## maouna

και  8 και 4Ω.  ο nmos200 βγαζει 200 στα 4 και 100 στα 8.παρόμοια  και οι άλλοι..πχ ο nmos500 βγαζει 500 σε 4Ω ΚΑΙ 350 στα  8.ΟΛοι αυτοι δεν εχουν vi limiters. Eτοιμος θα κόστιζε ίσως πιο φθηνα γιατι είναι και άλλα μεσα ,πχ ψυχτρες κυκλωματα προστασίες και ετοιμος θα ειναι πιο βολικα

----------


## kobi

Για τη χρήση που το θέλω περίπουπόσο θα πρέπει να είναι η ισχύς του? ώστε να δουλεύει σε νορμάλ επίπεδα.

----------


## ibanezbass

> Για τη χρήση που το θέλω περίπουπόσο θα πρέπει να είναι η ισχύς του? ώστε να δουλεύει σε νορμάλ επίπεδα.



Εαν θελεις κανε ενα αλλο θεμα για να μην γεμισει ποστ αυτο...
Εαν θελεις να κανεις την δουλιτσα σου πιστευω με 50watt εισαι καλα(εννοειται εξαρταται που τον δουλευεις)
Κατα τη γνωμη μου τα χρηματα που θα δωσεις για να κατασκευασεις εναν Nmos ειναι αρκετα...
Εαν τα σηκωνει η τσεπη σου και εχεις πολυ πολυ υπομονη καντο...
Πχ εμενα ο Nmos200 μου κοστισε γυρω στα 130ευρω για ενα καναλι...(μαζι με ψυκτρες κουτι τροφοδοσια κλπ)
Ενα παιδι εδω στο φορουμ δινει εναν ενισχυτη 2x50watt σε πολυ καλη τιμη...Στειλτου κανενα μηνυμα και ρωτα τον για τον ενισχυτη...θα χαρει να σε βοηθησει πιστευω καθως τον εχει χρησιμοποιησει ο ιδιος και θα ξερει τι και πως...
Εχεις πμ.

----------


## ibanezbass

Τελικα βρηκα μια λυση για την ψυκτρα απλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα ειναι καλο να κανω κατι τετοιο....
Κανω ''sandwich'' τη βαση στηριξης με 2 ψυκτρες τις οποιες εβγαλα απο επεξεργαστη του '99...
Το μονο που με ανησυχει λιγο ειναι πως δεν ειναι εντελως επιπεδες αλλα θα τις τριψω με ρασπα και θα γινουν!
Απο πισω,ακριβως κολλητα θα εχω και το ανεμιστηρακι οποτε πιστευω ειμαι οκ?!
100_0264.jpg100_0263.jpg100_0262.jpg

----------


## selectronic

Για το μέγεθος της ψύκτρας δεν ξέρω, αλλά αυτό με την ράσπα ξέχνα το!

  Πρώτον η ράσπα είναι για ξύλο, η λίμα είναι για μέταλλο αλλά κι αυτή είναι «χοντρή» για αυτή τη δουλειά! Θα χρειαστείς γυαλόχαρτα (από χοντρό προς τo πιο ψιλό που μπορείς να βρεις) και μία *απόλυτα ίσια* επιφάνεια (πχ γυαλί). Οι δυο επιφάνειες θα πρέπει να γίνουν όσο πιο λείες γίνεται για να έχεις καλή μεταφορά θερμότητας.
  Επίσης θα χρειαστείς και πολύ θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα για να γίνει καλά η δουλειά. 

  Κοίτα και το “laping” που κάνουν στις ψύκτρες των CPU, καθρέπτη το κάνουν!

  Μήπως τελικά δεν αξίζει τον κόπο? Αν δεν κάνεις καλή δουλειά με τις ψύκτρες, θα τις κάνεις χειρότερα από ότι είναι τώρα. Αλήθεια, γιατί τώρα δεν σου κάνουν και πρέπει να τις τρίψεις?

----------


## ibanezbass

> Για το μέγεθος της ψύκτρας δεν ξέρω, αλλά αυτό με την ράσπα ξέχνα το!
> 
>   Πρώτον η ράσπα είναι για ξύλο, η λίμα είναι για μέταλλο αλλά κι αυτή είναι «χοντρή» για αυτή τη δουλειά! Θα χρειαστείς γυαλόχαρτα (από χοντρό προς τo πιο ψιλό που μπορείς να βρεις) και μία *απόλυτα ίσια* επιφάνεια (πχ γυαλί). Οι δυο επιφάνειες θα πρέπει να γίνουν όσο πιο λείες γίνεται για να έχεις καλή μεταφορά θερμότητας.
>   Επίσης θα χρειαστείς και πολύ θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα για να γίνει καλά η δουλειά. 
> 
>   Κοίτα και το “laping” που κάνουν στις ψύκτρες των CPU, καθρέπτη το κάνουν!



Ναι μπερδευω τι ρασμα με τη λιμα! :Lol: 

Τελικα μαλλον θα το κανω με σιδηροπριονο....
Ηδη ξεκινησα και βγαινει αρκετα λειο!
Γυαλοχαρτα εχω πολλα νουμερα,με λιγη υπομονη θα τα καταφερω...

Απλα με ανησυχει εαν ειναι αρκετα μεγαλες οι ψυκτρες...

----------


## selectronic

ΟΚ, πρόσεξε να είναι και ίσιες οι επιφάνειες, δηλαδή να τρίβεις την ψύκτρα παράλληλα με το γυαλόχαρτο. Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες τι λέω…

  Το πιο εύκολο (τουλάχιστον που ξέρω εγώ) είναι να κολλήσεις το γυαλόχαρτο σε μία λεία επιφάνεια, και μετά να αρχίσεις να τρίβεις την ψύκτρα πάνω του. Ακόμα και.. καπάκια μηχανής έχω δει να τρίβουν έτσι (diy καταστάσεις έτσι)!

----------


## ibanezbass

> ΟΚ, πρόσεξε να είναι και ίσιες οι επιφάνειες, δηλαδή να τρίβεις την ψύκτρα παράλληλα με το γυαλόχαρτο. Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες τι λέω…
> 
>   Το πιο εύκολο (τουλάχιστον που ξέρω εγώ) είναι να κολλήσεις το γυαλόχαρτο σε μία λεία επιφάνεια, και μετά να αρχίσεις να τρίβεις την ψύκτρα πάνω του. Ακόμα και.. καπάκια μηχανής έχω δει να τρίβουν έτσι (diy καταστάσεις έτσι)!



Καταλαβα...το κολλαω στο γραφειο πχ και μετα τριβω την ψυκτρα απο πανω....
Ειδα και καποια tutorial για να ισιωνεις heatsink....

Ξεκιναω σιγα σιγα και βλεπουμε! :Lol: 
ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ DIY! :Biggrin:

----------


## maouna

οι ψυχτρες είναι μικρές δεν κάνουν. για καμια απαγωγη 20 wattακια ισως να ναι καλές. τον δοκιμασες τον ενισχυτη?παιζει? βαλτον λιγο να παιξει,αστον κανα  10 λεπτο στα 50watt και ακουμπα να δεις ποσο ζεσταινοντε.

----------


## ibanezbass

> οι ψυχτρες είναι μικρές δεν κάνουν. για καμια απαγωγη 20 wattακια ισως να ναι καλές. τον δοκιμασες τον ενισχυτη?παιζει? βαλτον λιγο να παιξει,αστον κανα  10 λεπτο στα 50watt και ακουμπα να δεις ποσο ζεσταινοντε.



Για να τρυπησω το κουτι πρεπει να εχω ακριβως την ψυκτρα που θα βαλω....
Και ειπα να τον δοκιμασω στο κουτι του ακριβως οπως θα ειναι!
Αλλα αφου δεν κανουν θα κανω μια δοκιμη τωρα με μια ψυκτρα μικρη εκτος κουτιου να δω οτι ολα ειναι καλα.... 
Και οταν βρω ψυκτρα προχωραω και στο κουτι...

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Για να τρυπησω το κουτι πρεπει να εχω ακριβως την ψυκτρα που θα βαλω....
> Και ειπα να τον δοκιμασω στο κουτι του ακριβως οπως θα ειναι!
> Αλλα αφου δεν κανουν θα κανω μια δοκιμη τωρα με μια ψυκτρα μικρη εκτος κουτιου να δω οτι ολα ειναι καλα.... 
> Και οταν βρω ψυκτρα προχωραω και στο κουτι...



Επειδη εχει αντιμετωπισει πολλες φορες το θεμα <<ψυκτρα>> ,καλο θα ηταν αν καποιος γνωριζει να μας πει που μπορουμε να βρουμε μεγαλες ψυκτρες η ψυκτρες με το μετρο.Εχω δει σε πολλους ενισχυτες του elektor να φτιαχνουν κουτια χρησιμοποιοντας σαν πλευρες ,ψυκτρες.

----------


## ibanezbass

Λοιπον....
ολα καλα με τον ενισχυτη τον ρυθμισα και τον ακουσα!
Την τάση εκτροπης στο 1mv και το ρευμα ηρεμιας στα 58ma...
Απλα εχω μια απορια...τα 58ma ειναι με τις αντιστασεις 10ohm....Οταν βαζω τις ασφαλειες χρειαζεται να ξαναρυθμισω ρευμα ηρεμιας?(δεν το εκανα)
Η ταση εκτροπης δεν σταθεροποιειται παει απο 0,4-1 mv...

Κατι σχετικα με τη συνδεσμολογια....Στην γειωση που ειναι διπλα στο input συνδεουμε και τα εξης τρια?(γειωση σηματος,μαυρο καλωδιο ηχειου και γειωση απο το τροφοδοτικο?)


Και κατι τελευταιο περι συμβατοτητας του ενισχυτη με unbalanced σηματα...
Οταν συνδεω το μπασο μου κατευθειαν με τον ενισχυτη η ενταση(με το ρυθμιστη εντασης στο τερμα) ειναι χαμηλη,δηλαδη ακους αλλα δεν ειναι 200watt! :Confused1: 
Το ιδιο γινεται οταν συνδεω και μια προενισχυση αναμεσα στο μπασο και στον ενισχυτη....

Οταν ομως βαζω το μπασο σε μικτη ακουγεται παρα πολυ δυνατα και τα peak φτανουν μονο τα -20db που ειναι το ελαχιστο στο vu meter του μικτη...
Γιατι γινεται αυτο?Δεν ''δεχεται'' unbalanced σηματα ο ενισχυτης?

100_0262.jpg

----------


## kotsos___

Νομίζω η έξοδος του μπάσου, όπως και του μικροφώνου είναι λίγα μιλιβολτ, οπότε θα χρειαστείς προενυσχυτή για τα μιλιβολτ που βγάζει το μπασο..

----------

Danza (21-01-12)

----------


## Danza

> Νομίζω η έξοδος του μπάσου, όπως και του μικροφώνου είναι λίγα μιλιβολτ, οπότε θα χρειαστείς προενυσχυτή για τα μιλιβολτ που βγάζει το μπασο..



Ακριβώς θέλεις προενισχυτή! Δοκίμασε με τον μίκτη. Σύνδεσε το μπάσο στο Mic του μίκτη (με το GAIN κάπως χαμηλά) και απο εκεί οδήγησε τον ενισχυτή να δείς τι θα γίνεται, μέχρι να φτιάξεις κανονικό προενισχυτή δηλαδή γιατί αυτή η λύση δεν είναι για μόνιμα.

----------


## ibanezbass

Μα ρε παιδια ακριβως αυτο εκανα!
Συνδεσα το μπασο στον μικτη!Και παιζει δυνατα!

Το συνδεσα στην προενισχυση του ibanez sw65 (ο ενισχυτης μπασου που εχω τωρα) και μετα εστειλα το σημα στον nmos200....Και επαιζε χαμηλα...
(Το gain στο τερμα!)

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Μα ρε παιδια ακριβως αυτο εκανα!
Συνδεσα το μπασο στον μικτη!Και παιζει δυνατα!
Δεν ξερω τους αλλους εμενα παντως με μπερδεψες..........το μπασο στο μικτη δεν παιζει ,ουτε δυνατα ουτε χαμηλα καθοσο ο μικτης ειναι σκετος προενισχυτης .
Εκτος και αν εννοουμε μικτη αυτοενισχυομενο.....
Η σωστη συνδεσμολογια ειναι η εξοδος του μπασου στην εισοδο του μικτη και η εξοδος του μικτη (LINE OUT)στην εισοδο του τελικου.

----------


## ibanezbass

> Η σωστη συνδεσμολογια ειναι η εξοδος του μπασου στην εισοδο του μικτη και η εξοδος του μικτη (LINE OUT)στην εισοδο του τελικου.



Ακριβως αυτο...Με συγχωρεις εαν δεν ημουν αρκετα σαφης λαθος μου!

----------


## maouna

το οφσετ δεν μενει σταθερο.αστο οπως το εχεις. το ρευμα ηρεμιας το ρυθμιζειςμε αντιστασεις 100 ωμ . στην γειωση αριστερα τοθ input βαζεις μόνο τη γειωση του σηματος εισοδου. ηκυρια γειωση του ενισχυτη ειναι απο πάνω απο τα Τ6,Τ7. παρε σήμα απο τον υπολογιστη η άλλη πηγη  να δεις αν παιζει δυνατα και αρχικα ή ενταση στο χαμηλο....

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Βαλε στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη ενα cd player και πεσμας τι ακους.Οσο για το unbalanst ...ναι δεχεται σηματα .BALANCED δεν δεχεται.
Η γη του τροφοδοτικου ΔΕΝ ειναι κοινη με τη γη της εισοδου .Δηλ. η μεσαια ληψη του μετασχηματιστη να φυγει και να παει εκει που η πλακετα γραφει GND. Εκει που εχεις τη μεσαια ληψη ...τροφοδοτεις τον ενισχυτη μεσω της 10R αντιστασης ....και μετρα την μηπως και τη αρπαξες

----------


## ibanezbass

> το οφσετ δεν μενει σταθερο.αστο οπως το εχεις. το ρευμα ηρεμιας το ρυθμιζειςμε αντιστασεις 100 ωμ . στην γειωση αριστερα τοθ input βαζεις μόνο τη γειωση του σηματος εισοδου. ηκυρια γειωση του ενισχυτη ειναι απο πάνω απο τα Τ6,Τ7. παρε σήμα απο τον υπολογιστη η άλλη πηγη  να δεις αν παιζει δυνατα και αρχικα ή ενταση στο χαμηλο....




Το ρευμα ηρεμιας το ρυθμισα με τις 100ωμ στα 6volt...
Μετα εβαλα τις 10ωμ και το ρυθμισα στα 0,6volt...
Ετσι δεν πρεπει? :Confused1:  Ετσι λεει ο quasi στο final set up and adjustment!


Τωρα οσο για το να παρω σημα...πηρα σημα απο τον μικτη και παιζει δυνατα!(αναγκαζομαι να χαμηλωσω ενταση για να μην τριζει το δωματιο!)

Επισης απο υπολογιστη με την ενταση του windows media player στο 3(απο τα 100) ακους ανετα μουσικη


Εγω νομιζα οτι πανω απο τα Τ6,Τ7 ηταν η γειωση του σασι(και δεν την συνδεσα πουθενα αφου δεν εχω σασι)!
Δηλαδη γειωση τροφοδοτικου και μαυρο καλωδιο ηχειου πανε πανω απο τα T6,T7?

Επισης σχετικα με τα Τ6,Τ7 μηπως να βαλω μεγαλυτερη ψυκτρα?
Γιατι τωρα που παιζει ο ενισχυτης σε φυσιολογικες εντασεις ψιλοζεσταινονται!...

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Ωραια μπραβο.Ναι γηωση τροφοδοτικου και μαυρο καλωδιο ηχειων στο GND.
Αυτη ειναι η μια .....αποψη .Υπαρχει και η αλλη που λεει .......το μαυρο καλωδιο ηχειου στη γηωση(κοινο σημειο ηλεκτολυτικων) ΠΑΝΩ στην πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου.
Αστο ομως αυτο τωρα να κοιταξουμε τι λεει και ο σχεδιαστης.Παντως και στην μια περιπτωση και στην αλλη ο ενισχυτης παιζει

----------


## maouna

το ρευμα ηρεμιας το εχεις ενταξει. η κυρια γειωση του ενισχυτη ειναι πανω απο τα Τ6,Τ7.αυτην θα την οδηγησεις στο κεντρικο σημειο ενωσης των 4 πυκνωτων του τροφοδοτικου και απο εκει με αλλο καλωδιο θα παρεις την  γειωση για το ηχειο. για την ψυχτρα των τ6,τ7 αν δεις οτι στα 200w δεν αντεχει το χερι σου να τα ακουμπαει τοτε βαλε μεγαλυτερη.

----------


## ibanezbass

> το ρευμα ηρεμιας το εχεις ενταξει. η κυρια γειωση του ενισχυτη ειναι πανω απο τα Τ6,Τ7.αυτην θα την οδηγησεις στο κεντρικο σημειο ενωσης των 4 πυκνωτων του τροφοδοτικου και απο εκει με αλλο καλωδιο θα παρεις την  γειωση για το ηχειο. για την ψυχτρα των τ6,τ7 αν δεις οτι στα 200w δεν αντεχει το χερι σου να τα ακουμπαει τοτε βαλε μεγαλυτερη.



Ωραια...
βαζω τις γειωσεις οπως μου ειπες...
Βασικα για την ψυκτρα δεν το ρισκαρω γιατι ακομα και να δω οτι στα 200w δεν ΄΄καει΄΄ αυτο θα γινει τωρα που ειναι χειμωνας...

Τυχαινει ομως να παιζω και με νταλα ηλιο! :Biggrin: Οποτε βαζω την μεγαλη και ειμαι σιγουρος...


Την γειωση πανω απο τα Τ6,Τ7 θα την ενωσω και στο σασι?

Edit:Τωρα που η γειωση του ηχειου ειναι αλλου επαναρυθμισα ταση εκτροπης με το πολυμετρο τοποθετημενο εκει που μπαινει το ηχειο(αποσυνδεσα το ηχειο βεβαια)
Καλα δεν εκανα? :Tongue2: 




Το σκεφτηκα λιγο το ολο θεμα και αποφασισα πως θελω unbalanced to balanced converter....(Ας το λεμε balancer)
Ομως θελω ο ενισχυτης μου να εχει και ενα line out...(Για να στελνω στον μικτη και να ηχογραφω ενω παιζω live)
Οποτε σκεφτηκα τα εξης 2
img003.jpg

Αλλα μαλλον θα κανω το 2ο με αυτο εκει που χωριζει το σημα ωστε να σπλιταρει active!

Παραπανω παραθεσα το unbalanced to balanced converter...απλα θελει συμμετρικη τροφοδοσια (+-15volt)!
Επειδη ολη η προενισχυση μου θα λειτουργει με ασυμμετρη τροφοδοσια(+9volt) μηπως υπαρχει καποιο κυκλωμα balancer που να λειτουργει με ασυμμετρη?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## kobi

Τάσο καλησπέρα το PDF του dcdetect που το βρήκες, γιατί εδώ έχει μόνο το σχηματικό.  http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...ker-protection

----------


## ibanezbass

> Τάσο καλησπέρα το PDF του dcdetect που το βρήκες, γιατί εδώ έχει μόνο το σχηματικό.  http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...ker-protection



Το ''εκοψα'' απο τον Nmos350 ή τον Nmos500 οι οποιοι το εχουν πανω στην πλακετα! :Wink:

----------


## materatsi

Γιατι Τασο στο line out να δημιουργησεις βαθμιδα απο την εξοδο;Για να ηχογραφεις (φυσημα) και αλιωμενες συχνοτητες;Παρε απο την εισοδο των μαγνητων απ'ευθειας...δηλαδη αλλο ενα jack θυλικο,απο πισω η εμπρος παραλληλα με της εισοδου.Στο μεγαφωνο τι πηνιο εβαλες ;Το ibanez σου στην οποια  εταιρεια ειμαι λατρεις και εχω και εγω (κιθαρες-μπασα),φημιζεται για καλα (εντονα) μεσαια που εξαγουν οι μαγνητες της.Αν δεν εχεις σωστο φιλτρο σε ενισχυτη και καμπινα τετοιου συστηματος...και τον συνδεσεις σε ενα ζωντανο,ας πουμε πανω στην σκηνη,απλα δεν θα ακους τ ι π ο τ α,μονο επιστροφες.Ανεβασε βιντεο στο youtube αν μπορεις με την κατασκευη του συστηματος να δουμε και να ακουσουμε.Αν μπορεις βρες τονισμους σε 25hz - 2,5khz,δωσε ενταση και αρχιζε να διορθωνεις παραμορφωση απο τον ενισχυτη και τριξυματα του μεγαφωνου.Τοτε το ibanez σου θα αισθανθει ετοιμο να κρουσει μια (B) μινορε για την αρχη του guns of brixton των clash...

----------


## ibanezbass

> Γιατι Τασο στο line out να δημιουργησεις βαθμιδα απο την εξοδο;Για να ηχογραφεις (φυσημα) και αλιωμενες συχνοτητες;Παρε απο την εισοδο των μαγνητων απ'ευθειας...δηλαδη αλλο ενα jack θυλικο,απο πισω η εμπρος παραλληλα με της εισοδου.Στο μεγαφωνο τι πηνιο εβαλες ;Το ibanez σου στην οποια  εταιρεια ειμαι λατρεις και εχω και εγω (κιθαρες-μπασα),φημιζεται για καλα (εντονα) μεσαια που εξαγουν οι μαγνητες της.Αν δεν εχεις σωστο φιλτρο σε ενισχυτη και καμπινα τετοιου συστηματος...και τον συνδεσεις σε ενα ζωντανο,ας πουμε πανω στην σκηνη,απλα δεν θα ακους τ ι π ο τ α,μονο επιστροφες.Ανεβασε βιντεο στο youtube αν μπορεις με την κατασκευη του συστηματος να δουμε και να ακουσουμε.Αν μπορεις βρες τονισμους σε 25hz - 2,5khz,δωσε ενταση και αρχιζε να διορθωνεις παραμορφωση απο τον ενισχυτη και τριξυματα του μεγαφωνου.Τοτε το ibanez σου θα αισθανθει ετοιμο να κρουσει μια (B) μινορε για την αρχη του guns of brixton των clash...



Εκει που λεω εισοδος,ερχεται απο την προενισχυση η οποια θα περιεχει 6band eq,compressor,preamp,distortion και πολλα αλλα...

Δεν εβαλα καποιο πηνιο στο μεγαφωνο καθως δεν εφτιαξα ακομα τη δικη του καμπινα(για οσους ενδιαφερονται θα φοραει αυτο και αυτο ....) 
Αλλα και οταν την φτιαξω,το κοστος για να προσθεσω crossover ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο(20ευρω minimum απο οτι το εψαξα online...)
Εαν εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποια λυση μεχρι 5-10ευρω και να ειναι αξιοπρεπης και αξιοπιστη φυσικα θα την κατασκευασω! :Smile: 

Εαν καταλαβα μου λες να δοκιμασω το συστημα σε διαφορες συχνοτητες(να παιζω μπασο ή ετοιμα bass tester πχ?)
Παραμορφωση του ενισχυτη πως να διορθωσω?(Δεν εχω παλμογραφο υποψιν)

Αυτα! :Smile:

----------


## ibanezbass

Λοιπον αρχισαν να ξεκαθαριζουν καπως τα πραγματα με την συμβατοτητα ενισχυτη-μπασου....
Το εψαξα λιγο και μαλλον ειναι θεμα impedance!
Θα κατασκευασω ενα di-box(το οποιο κατεβαζει την αντισταση του μπασου απο περιπου 50k σε μερικα ohm)
Υποψιν οτι ο nmos200 εχει περιπου 30k αντισταση εισοδου(input impedance)....


Οσων αφορα την ψυκτρα τωρα....
βρηκα μια η οποια με παιρνει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στο υψος και πιστευω ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη!
Καθολου ασχημα με 6,50ευρω!
Για οσους ενδιαφερονται(επειδη ξερω πως ποναει το θεμα ψυκτρα) την πηρα απο τον Ιωαννιδη στην Χαριλαου!
Αυριο ή μεθαυριο ξεκιναω τρυπημα!

100_0265.jpg100_0264.jpg

Στο σασι θα ενωσω την γειωση της πριζας....
Να ενωσω και καποια γειωση απο την πλακετα?

----------


## kobi

Τάσο καλημέρα. Αν και δεν είμαιτόσο ιδικός πιστεύω ότι με την ψήκτρα ίσως να μην κάνεις πολύ καλή δουλειά. Η φυσικήροή του αέρα είναι από κάτω προς τα επάνω. Έτσι όπως είναι οι περσίδες της ψήκτραςδιακόπτεις  αυτή την ροή με αποτέλεσμα η ψήκτρανα μην μεταφέρει την θερμότητά της  στοπεριβάλλον. Το ίδιο λάθος για χάρη του Design κάνουν και οι εταιρείες.Δεν είμαι και ο πλέον ιδικός. Να μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## ibanezbass

> Τάσο καλημέρα. Αν και δεν είμαιτόσο ιδικός πιστεύω ότι με την ψήκτρα ίσως να μην κάνεις πολύ καλή δουλειά. Η φυσικήροή του αέρα είναι από κάτω προς τα επάνω. Έτσι όπως είναι οι περσίδες της ψήκτραςδιακόπτεις  αυτή την ροή με αποτέλεσμα η ψήκτρανα μην μεταφέρει την θερμότητά της  στοπεριβάλλον. Το ίδιο λάθος για χάρη του Design κάνουν και οι εταιρείες.Δεν είμαι και ο πλέον ιδικός. Να μην παρεξηγηθώ.



Βασικα δεν νομιζω να γινεται αλλιως!
Εχεις να μου δειξεις κατι αναλογο με αυτο που λες?

Υποψιν οτι η ψυκτρα θα βιδωθει στο κουτι οποτε θα υπαρχει καλυτερη κατανομη θερμοτητας καθως θα παιρνει ποσο θερμοτητας και το σασι(μεταλλο 2mm)
Και πισω απο την ψυκτρα θα υπαρχει και ανεμιστηρακι το οποιο θα φυσαει προς τα εξω και θα ανανεωνει τον αερα.
Αυτα :Smile:

----------


## kobi

Τάσο καλησπέρα. Πήρα και εγώ τηναπόφαση να κατασκευάσω τον ενισχυτή. Μιας και είσαι ο πιο πρόσφατος που έχεις κατασκευάσειτον Nmos200, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα.

Στο τροφοδοτικό οι ηλεκτρολυτικοίείναι 10000μF? Πόσο τους αγόρασες και από πού? Τι Μ/Σ έχεις βαλει?

Στο softstart οι 2 (μικρές) αντιστάσεις πόσαβατ πρέπει να είναι? Από ότι είδα εσύ δεν έβαλες 1/4W.

Ομοίως και στο  dc detect τι αντιστάσεις έβαλες (σε βατ)? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## ibanezbass

> Τάσο καλησπέρα. Πήρα και εγώ τηναπόφαση να κατασκευάσω τον ενισχυτή. Μιας και είσαι ο πιο πρόσφατος που έχεις κατασκευάσειτον Nmos200, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα.
> 
> Στο τροφοδοτικό οι ηλεκτρολυτικοίείναι 10000μF? Πόσο τους αγόρασες και από πού? Τι Μ/Σ έχεις βαλει?
> 
> Στο softstart οι 2 (μικρές) αντιστάσεις πόσαβατ πρέπει να είναι? Από ότι είδα εσύ δεν έβαλες 1/4W.
> 
> Ομοίως και στο  dc detect τι αντιστάσεις έβαλες (σε βατ)? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων



Καλησπερα,
ειναι ακριβως αυτοι....
Απλα στειλε ενα μηνυμα στον πωλητη και ρωτα τον εαν θα σου στειλει οντως KMH επειδη εμενα δεν μου εστειλε KMH....
Εγω για ενα καναλι εβαλα 4x10.000mf επειδη ο ενισχυτης μου εχει υψηλες απαιτησεις σε ρευμα οπως γραφω παρακατω...
Δες το post #2 εδω

Εβαλα μετασχηματιστη 35volt/400watt αλλα δεν χρειαζεται τοσα watt...εγω εβαλα μεγαλο επειδη εχω πολλα peak και χαμηλες συχνοτητες οι οποιες απαιτουν πολυ ρευμα....Δες εδω το πρωτο post....λεει 280watt....
Απλα εαν θελεις χρησιμοποιησε 30volt καθως εμενα με 35volt το τροφοδοτικο(χωρις φορτιο)βγαζει 54volt(αλλα ειναι maximum 50volt εαν δεις το project)
Οποτε 30volt/280watt εισαι καλα....

Στο softstart ειναι 1watt και 2watt αλλα δεν χρειαζονται τοσο μεγαλες νομιζω...και με 1watt πιστευω θα εισαι καλυμενος!(Αν κρινω απο το μεγεθος του layout)
Δεν εχω βεβαια γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα και γιαυτο εβαλα 2+3watt για να ειμαι σιγουρος....

Στο dc detect εβαλα 1watt αντιστασεις....

Απο που εισαι Βασιλη?
Για κουτι και ψυκτρες το εψαξες καθολου το θεμα?

Εαν θελεις ανοιξε ενα θεμα για να τα λεμε εκει.... :Smile:

----------


## kobi

Τάσο ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσειςσου. Εγώ είμαι από Αθήνα. Έχω ανοίξει θέμα αλλά μάλλον δεν θα το είδες. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61351.
Για ψήκτρες δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμααλλά μάλλον θα πάω με το μέτρο σε αλουμινάδικο.

----------


## ibanezbass

Λοιπον...
Σημερα κατασκευασα το DI-BOX που ελεγα αλλα παλι οταν βαζω το μπασο στο DI και μετα στον ενισχυτη δεν παιζει δυνατα....(Παλι τα ιδια οπως οταν βαζω το μπασο κατευθειαν στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη)μηπως δεν ειναι σωστο το κυκλωμα που εφτιαξα?

Δοκιμασα με ακομα εναν μικτη,δηλαδη βαζω το μπασο στον μικτη και η εξοδος του μικτη στον ενισχυτη και παιζει δυνατα!
Δηλαδη μεσα στο δωματιο με την ενταση περιπου στο 2/10 τρεμουν τα παντα!

Οι μικτες που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι 1 και 2 ....

Σας παρακαλω λιγη βοηθεια γιατι δεν μπορω να προχωρησω αλλιως την κατασκευη.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Λοιπον...
> Σημερα κατασκευασα το DI-BOX που ελεγα αλλα παλι οταν βαζω το μπασο στο DI και μετα στον ενισχυτη δεν παιζει δυνατα....(Παλι τα ιδια οπως οταν βαζω το μπασο κατευθειαν στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη)μηπως δεν ειναι σωστο το κυκλωμα που εφτιαξα?
> 
> Δοκιμασα με ακομα εναν μικτη,δηλαδη βαζω το μπασο στον μικτη και η εξοδος του μικτη στον ενισχυτη και παιζει δυνατα!
> Δηλαδη μεσα στο δωματιο με την ενταση περιπου στο 2/10 τρεμουν τα παντα!
> 
> Οι μικτες που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι 1 και 2 ....
> 
> Σας παρακαλω λιγη βοηθεια γιατι δεν μπορω να προχωρησω αλλιως την κατασκευη.



BalunBal.gif


Αυτο που εφτιαξες εχει εξοδο συμμετρικη ,ο τελικος που εφτιαξες εχει εισοδο ασυμμετρη.
Κανονικα θες μετατροπεα.

----------


## ibanezbass

Στην εξοδο ενωσα το pin 1 με to pin 3...

----------


## kotsos___

Αν έχεις παλμογράφο, βάλε ένα σήμα στον προενισχυτή που έφτιαξες, και το ίδιο στον μίκτη, και δες τι διαφορά έχουν οι έξοδοι.. :Unsure:

----------


## ibanezbass

> Αν έχεις παλμογράφο, βάλε ένα σήμα στον προενισχυτή που έφτιαξες, και το ίδιο στον μίκτη, και δες τι διαφορά έχουν οι έξοδοι..



Δυστυχως οχι...

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα,
σημερα ξεκινησα να δοκιμαζω διαφορα κυκλωματα μπροστα απο τον ενισχυτη...
Καθε φορα που δοκιμαζα καποιο για να κανω την αλλαγη εκλεινα και μετα αφου εκανα τις συνδεσεις τον ξανανοιγα(για να αποφυγω θορυβους στο ηχειο)

Δυστυχως ειχαμε ενα ατυχημα....
Την τελευταια φορα που τον ανοιξα δυο ραγες του τροφοδοτικου(η γειωση και το + ) πρεπει να εκαναν βραχυκυκλωμα γιατι ακουστηκε ενα ''τσαφ'' και αναμεσα απο τις δυο ραγες πυρωσε η πλακετα....
Τα εξαρτηματα του τροφοδοτικου δεν επαθαν τιποτα και η εξοδος ειναι +-54volt οπως ηταν!
Δηλαδη το τροφοδοτικο δουλευει!


Οποτε ξανανοιγω και παρατηρω οτι παραμορφωνει....
Κλεινω και παρατηρω πως η ασφαλεια της αρνητικης τροφοδοσιας καηκε!
Ελεγχω μηπως τα τρανζιστορ ακουμπουν στην ψυκτρα ή μηπως εκανα καποια λαθος συνδεση αλλα τιποτα!Ολα σωστα!

Αρα καηκε κατι στην πλακετα μου?
Τι μπορω να κανω για να το βρω?

----------


## Danza

Μέτρησε τα τρανζίστορ απο BC μέχρι IRF μήπως κάποιο δεν άντεξε....

----------


## ibanezbass

> Μέτρησε τα τρανζίστορ απο BC μέχρι IRF μήπως κάποιο δεν άντεξε....



Πως θα τα μετρησω?
Εγω σκεφτηκα οτι μαλλον το T12 ή το Τ14 καηκε ετσι οπως το βλεπω στο σχηματικο

Καθως η ασφαλεια της αρνητικης τροφοδοσιας μονο αυτα τα δυο προστατευει!
Τι λετε?

----------


## sakis

Το νημα σου βρισκεται σε κακο δρομο ....ειναι παρα πολλα τα πραγματα τα οποια εχεις ερμηνευσει με πολυ λαθος τροπο και αν δεν αρχισεις να το μαζευεις το πραγμα, θα εισαι μονιμως με καμμενα , τρανσιστορ στα χερια ....

Περα απο τα διαφορα τραγελαφικα που γραφονται για τις αντιστασεις  εισοδου του ενισχυτη η αλλων βαθμιδων του DI κλπ κλπ το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι εχεις παρει εναν ενισχυτη hifi  και πας να τον βαλεις να παιξει σε μουσικο οργανο .... Η βασικοτερη διαφορα της μουσικης που ερχεται απο ενα  cd  και ενα μουσικο οργανο ειναι φυσικα τα "δυναμικα "  και τα γρηγορα μεταβατικα τα οποια φυσικα εχουν να κανουν με το παιξιμο του μουσικου  ( και ειναι και ολη η ουσια του ζωντανου ηχου ) 

Αρα να χρειαζεσαι μια ισχυ 100 βαττ στην ουσια πρεπει να εχεις εναν ενισχυτη 200 ωστε οι κορυφες των 100βατ να μπορουν να απλωθουν ομορφα χωρις παραμορφωσεις Η αλλιως  εναν ενισχυτη 100βαττ ο οποιος να εχει περιορισμους ασφαλους λειτουργιας ο οποιο ναι μεν θα σου κραταει τον ενισχυτη σε ασφαλεια αλλα στην ουσια θα σου κομπρεσσαρει τις κορυφες με αποτελεσμα σε αυτη την ισχυ  ο ηχος σου θα χασει τα δυναμικα του  και την ικανοτητα για γρηγορα περασματα ....

Τα πραγματα γινονται αρκετα χειροτερα απο την στιγμη που μιλαμε για ενισχυτη μπασσου ... οι απαιτησεις που εχει σε ταχυτητα  και ρευματα ειναι παρα πολλες λογω του οτι δουλευεις με πολυ χαμηλη συχνοτητα .

Εσυ λοιπον πηρες εναν ενισχυτη που ειναι σχεδιαμενος για χρηση σε  hifi ... τον τσιμπησες επιπλεον 4 βολτ απο οτι ειδα σε καθε τροφοδοσια και εχεις την εντυπωση οτι θα βγεις να παιξεις με αυτο το μηχανημα μπασσο ....Απλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ...στη πρωτη τσιτα που θα φαει θα τον παρεις στα χερια ....Εχεις ξεπερασει τα ορια ασφαλους λειτουργιας των τρανσιτορ εξοδου ...προ πολλου ...Η αναμνενομενη ισχυς με 54+54 βολτ ειναι περιπου 165 βαττ σε 8 ωμ φορτιο και το να εχεις οποιοδηποτε ενισχυτη σε ισχυ πανω απο 100 βαττ χωρις μετρα περιορισμου ειναι απλα μια βομβα που περιμενι να εκραγει ...

φιαξε αλλο ενα καναλι τον ιδιο  φυσικα με τροφοδοσιες 50+50 βολτ ( και αυτα μαλλον πολλα ειναι ) και κανε τον εναν ωραιο ενισχυτακο για το σπιτι  και για το μπασσο σου αντεγραψε ενα σχεδιο της  TRACE ELLIOT  να εισαι ασφαλης και σιγουρος 

*τραγελαφικα :*

Παρε απο την εισοδο των μαγνητων απ'ευθειας.......


Θα κατασκευασω ενα di-box(το οποιο κατεβαζει την αντισταση του μπασου απο περιπου 50k σε μερικα ohm)
Υποψιν οτι ο nmos200 εχει περιπου 30k αντισταση εισοδου(input impedance)....




Και κατι τελευταιο περι συμβατοτητας του ενισχυτη με unbalanced σηματα...
Οταν συνδεω το μπασο μου κατευθειαν με τον ενισχυτη η ενταση(με το  ρυθμιστη εντασης στο τερμα) ειναι χαμηλη,δηλαδη ακους αλλα δεν ειναι  200watt!


θα εχει κιαλλα αλλα βαριεμαι να διαβαζω με τις ωρες

----------


## ibanezbass

Ωραια....
Αρχικα μηπως μπορεις να βοηθησεις να επισκευασω τον ενισχυτη?
Δεν καηκε ουτε απο peak ουτε απο τιποτα αλλο....
Καηκε κατα το ανοιγμα(μαλλον φταει το βραχυκυκλωμα στο τροφοδοτικο που περιεγραψα πιο πριν)


Επιπλεον μηπως εχεις καποιο σχεδιο ενισχυτη να μου προτεινεις το οποιο ειναι καλο για μουσικα οργανα και εχει και πλακετα?

Τελος,
γιατι ο ενισχυτης παιζει οπως θα επρεπε(και δυνατα)απο τον υπολογιστη ή απο την εξοδο ενως μικτη,ενω οταν συνδεω το μπασο παιζει πολυ χαμηλα?
Εχεις δικιο ειναι hi-fi αλλα πως εξηγειται η χαμηλη ενταση?

Ευχαριστω...


Edit:Και κατι ακομα!
Το cd που θα βαλω να παιζει δεν θα εχει μπασιστα που χωνει και τα peaks του αλλα και τα χαμηλα του?
Μετα αν βαλω για παραδειγμα ενα beat που φτανει μεχρι και τα 20hz?
Αυτο δεν συγκρινεται με τις κορυφες του οργανου? :Confused1:

----------


## sakis

Ωραια.......δεν νομιζω ...
Αρχικα μηπως μπορεις να βοηθησεις να επισκευασω τον ενισχυτη?
Βασικα εχω την προθεση αλλα θα ειναι μαλλον πολυ δυσκολο γιατι μιλαμε τελειως διαφορετικη γλωσσα και εχω καταλαβει οτι εθκολα μπορεις να παρερμηνευσεις κατι που σου λενε 
Δεν καηκε ουτε απο peak ουτε απο τιποτα αλλο....
Καηκε κατα το ανοιγμα(μαλλον φταει το βραχυκυκλωμα στο τροφοδοτικο που περιεγραψα πιο πριν) δεν νομιζω και παλι .... με 54 +54 μπορει κα να καημκε εποειδη απλα το ανψες και την εφαγε αποτομα ....σε μια τεοια κατασταση αυτο και μονο αρκει 


Επιπλεον μηπως εχεις καποιο σχεδιο ενισχυτη να μου προτεινεις το οποιο ειναι καλο για μουσικα οργανα και εχει και πλακετα?

Τελος,
γιατι ο ενισχυτης παιζει οπως θα επρεπε(και δυνατα)απο τον υπολογιστη ή  απο την εξοδο ενως μικτη,ενω οταν συνδεω το μπασο παιζει πολυ χαμηλα?
Εχεις δικιο ειναι hi-fi αλλα πως εξηγειται η χαμηλη ενταση?

Αν εισαι τοσο ασχετος που προσπαθεις να βαλεις το μπασσο κατευθειαν στον τελικο τοτε κακως μιλαμε anyway   Το μπασσο σου πρεπει να μπει σε οποινδηποτε προενισχυτη για μουσικο οργανο  με αναλογη εισοδο χαμηλης αντιστασης   .....ΠΧ ενα κονσολακι  behringer  θα ηταν μια χαρα και η εξοδος της κονσολας στον τελικο σου ενισχυτη .... Τωρα αν δεν παιζει ξετυλιγεις το κουβαρι απο την αρχη .... μαγνητης καλωδιο προενισχυτης καλωδιο μεχρι να φτασεις στον τελικο που τσπ μεχρι πριν απο λιγο επαιζε και αυτος .....

Ευχαριστω...


Edit:Και κατι ακομα!
Το cd που θα βαλω να παιζει δεν θα εχει μπασιστα που χωνει και τα peaks του αλλα και τα χαμηλα του?
Μετα αν βαλω για παραδειγμα ενα beat που φτανει μεχρι και τα 20hz?
Αυτο δεν συγκρινεται με τις κορυφες του οργανου? :Confused1: 

εαν εσυ σαν μουσικος μπορεις να συγκρινεις το παιξιμο σου με ενα CD τοτε εγω ειμαι καλυμενος

----------


## maouna

Στους υπολογιστές η έξοδος εχει μικρη συνθετη αντισταση γυρω στα 100Ω και βγάζει γυρω στα 2Vpp σε φορτιο 10Κ. Είναι ικανα να οδηγησουν σε μέγιστη ισχυ εξοδου τον ενισχυτη σου αλλα και σε κλιπαρισμα.

Αν αυτη η συνθετη αντισταση της πηγης ειναι 100Κ και η συνθετη αντισταση εισοδου του ενισχυτη ειναι 10Κ  τότε η περισσότερη τάση πεφτει στην αντισταση της πηγης .

Το μπάσο τη συνθετη αντισταση εξόδου εχει? και τι πόσα V βγαζει?

----------


## sakis

Ρε Πανουλη μην τον μπλεκεις τον ανθρωπο με τετοια πραγματα θα χασει την μπαλα ηδη τα εχει κανει σαλατα ....

Το μπασσο ( σκετο )  αναλογα με τον μαγνητη που εχει  μπορει να βγαζει μολις απο 5-100 ... μιλλιβολτ πως και που να οδηγησει τελικο  ???? επισης τα οργανα συνηθως πανε σε εισοδους πολυ χαμηλης αντιστασης 200-600 Ω για να μην μαζευουν θορυβους στο δρομο ....

----------


## ibanezbass

Σακη:
για το θεμα προενισχυση το ξερω πως πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω(αλλωστε το ανεφερα απο το πρωτο ποστ)....
Απλα δεν μπορω να κουβαλαω την κονσολα οπου παω μαζι μου...
Γιαυτο μιλουσα για DI και λοιπα....Επειδη ψαχνω ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο θα κανει αυτο που κανει η κονσολα,να το κατασκευασω και να το βαλω μεσα στο σασι μου.

Πανο:
Δες εδω το ποστ #2.

Επισης δεν θα μπορουσα να κατασκευασω clip indicator και οταν το βλεπω να αναβει να χαμηλωνω?

----------


## maouna

Για τα μπάσα δε ξέρω τι ειναι...Σάκη περιμένω το διαστημοπλοιο να εχει τον P3A μέσα...μην μ απογοητευσεις.!!χαχα

----------


## sakis

λυπαμαι ...Φιλε Πανο ...ταξη αβ ειναι αλλα οχι ο Ρ3Α 
ειναι δικια μου σχεδιαση

----------


## sakis

λυπαμαι αλλα δεν ξερεις ...και δυστυχως δεν μπορω να σου γεμισω το κεφαλι μεσα σε δ\υο τρια ποστ 
Φυσικα και πρεπει να κουβαλας κονσολα η προενισχυτη μαζι σου οπου και να πας  αλλιως θελεις ολοκληρωμνο ενισχυτη μπασσου ...αυτο που εφιαξες ειναι μονο ο τελικος ...αν δουλεψει τελικα μολις το 20% απο αυτα που χρειαζεσαι για να παιξεις εξω 
 clip indicator ? απο οτι καταλαβα ουτε μουσικος εισαι αλλα ουτε και ηλεκτρονικος .....Η δουλεια ενος μουσικου ειναι να βγαλει το νευρο του και την ψυχη του πανω στην σκηνη ....οχι να παιζει με το αγχος οτι θα του μεινει το μηχανημα στα χερια ανα πασα στιγμη η οτι θα πρεπει να κοιταει ενα λαμπακι για να παιζει ....
..

----------


## Danza

> Σακη:
> για το θεμα προενισχυση το ξερω πως πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω(αλλωστε το ανεφερα απο το πρωτο ποστ)....
> Απλα δεν μπορω να κουβαλαω την κονσολα οπου παω μαζι μου...
> Γιαυτο μιλουσα για DI και λοιπα....Επειδη ψαχνω ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο θα κανει αυτο που κανει η κονσολα,να το κατασκευασω και να το βαλω μεσα στο σασι μου.
> 
> Πανο:
> Δες εδω το ποστ #2.
> 
> Επισης δεν θα μπορουσα να κατασκευασω clip indicator και οταν το βλεπω να αναβει να χαμηλωνω?



Μα φίλε μου είναι σαν να θες να συνδέσεις ένα μικρόφωνο σε έναν τελικό και να θέλεις να παίξει. ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ αν δεν έχεις προενίσχυση.
Το ότι συνδέεις το μπάσο στον μίκτη και απο κεί οδηγείς τον τελικό και παίζει και χωρίς τον μίκτη δεν παίζει δεν σου λέει κάτι?
Θέλει προενίσχυση όπως και να χει. Υπάρχουν μικροί προενισχυτές που λειτουργούν με μπαταρία 9V. Ψάξτο λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## maouna

To σχεδιο θα το μοιραστείς Σακη?

----------


## ibanezbass

Φυσικα και υπαρχουν προενισχυτες με 9v τροφοδοσια!
Λεγονται πεταλακια(νομιζω αυτο εννοεις)στην φωτογραφια μου μπορεις να δεις ενα απο αυτα....

Παιδια δεν τηθετε καν θεμα να παιξω κατευθειαν με το μπασο στον τελικο!Απλα εδωσα ολα αυτα τα παραδειγματα μηπως καποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει να βρω τι κυκλωμα χρειαζομαι ακριβως να βαλω αναμεσα στο μπασο και στον τελικο για να παιξει δυνατα και οπως θα επρεπε!
Οπως προειπα δοκιμασα πολλα κυκλωματα μπροστα απο τον ενισχυτη χωρις αποτελεσμα!
Οπως πχ 1 2 3 4 και παιζει χαμηλα!

Οταν τον βαζω ομως στην κονσολα και μετα στον τελικο παιζει δυνατα!(Με το vu meter να  ανεβαινει ισα ισα στα -30db )



Τωρα για το clip indicator δεν το ειπα για να εχω το μυαλο μου εκει....
Το σκεφτομαι ως εξης....
Βλεπω στο soundcheck πριν το live εαν τα δυνατοτερα peak μου κανουν τον ενισχυτη να κλιπαρει...
Στην περιπτωση που κλιπαρει χαμηλωνω την ενταση μεχρι να μην αναβει το λαμπακι!

----------


## ibanezbass

Σακη εαν σου ειναι ευκολο πες μου τι να αλλαξω στην πλακετα για να λειτουργησει ο τελικος.
Θα κανω ακριβως οτι μου πεις και θα προσπαθησω να μην παρερμηνευσω τα λογια σου!
Σχηματικο

Περιγραφω πως χαλασε στο ποστ #105.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## sakis

αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι τα συμπτωματα ....κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχεις καμμενα τρανσιτορ εξοδου τα οποια πρεπει να τσεκαρεις για βραχυκυκλωμα και φτου και απο την αρχη

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα Φιλτατοι!
Βρηκα τελικα την ακρη και τον επισκευασα τον ενισχυτη! :Biggrin: 

Τι εκανα?
Μετρησα αντισταση αναμεσα στα pins T11,T13 και αφου το κυκλωμα ειναι το ιδιο και στην αρνητικη πλευρα υπεθεσα πως πρεπει να εχω τις ιδιες τιμες και στα T12,T14....
Δεν ειχα ομως!
Ετσι αποφασιζω να αντικαταστησω ενα απο τα Τ12,Τ14 και να ξανακανω μετρησεις!
Κανω αμπε μπαμπλομ και τυχαινει το T12 το βγαζω το μετραω σε σχεση με ενα υγιες τρανσιστορ και βλεπω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα!
Βαζω λοιπον το καινουργιο κανω ξανα τις μετρησεις και ειναι και στις δυο πλευρες ιδια η ενδειξη(θετικη πλευρα ειναι τα Τ11,Τ13/αρνητικη πλευρα ειναι τα Τ12,Τ14)

Αλλαζω ασφαλεια τον ανοιγω και λειτουργει και παλι οπως παλια! :Lol: 



Αφου τον ζωντανεψα τωρα μπορουμε να συζητησουμε για το θεμα συμβατοτητας?
Δηλαδη τι μαγικα κανει ο μικτης και παιζει το μπασο μεσα απο αυτον οπως θα επρεπε?
Εαν ξερετε πειτε μου γιατι γινεται αυτο για να φτιαξω ενα παρομοιο κυκλωμα και να τον λειτουργησω τον ενισχυτη!

Ευχαριστω

----------


## sakis

τα τρανσιστορ δεν μετριουνται με την κλιμακα της αντιστασης αλλα με την κλιμακα της διοδου ....το ρευμα ηρεμιας θελει ξανα ρυθμισμα μετα απο αλλαγη τρανσιτορ .. και τελος πολυ δυσκολα θα φιαξεις καποιο κυκλωμα που θα περιχει ολες τις λειτουργιες μιας κονσολας  ( και οχι μικτη )  και να παιζει και να λειτουργει σωστα

----------


## ibanezbass

> τα τρανσιστορ δεν μετριουνται με την κλιμακα της αντιστασης αλλα με την κλιμακα της διοδου ....το ρευμα ηρεμιας θελει ξανα ρυθμισμα μετα απο αλλαγη τρανσιτορ .. και τελος πολυ δυσκολα θα φιαξεις καποιο κυκλωμα που θα περιχει ολες τις λειτουργιες μιας κονσολας  ( και οχι μικτη )  και να παιζει και να λειτουργει σωστα



Για την ρυθμιση πρεπει να ξαναβαλω αντιστασεις 10ohm(στην θεση των ασφαλειων) ή μπορω απλα να βαλω το πολυμετρο παραλληλα με την ασφαλεια και να το ρυθμισω?

Τι εννοεις να περιεχει ολες τις λειτουργιες της κονσολας?
Εγω απλα θελω να εχω το ιδιο σημα εξοδου(οτι χαρακτηριστικα και εαν εχει αυτο) για να μπορω να παιζω σωστα οπως οταν συνδεω το μπασο στο μικτη και μετα στον τελικο.

----------


## sakis

ναι πρεπει να τις ξανααβλεις  ( μπορεις να φανταστεις οτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μετρησεις πτωση τασης πανω σε μια ασφαλεια ? ) 
δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει αυτο που περιγραφεις
Ο λογος που ολα αυτα τα μηχανηματα εχουν ενα καρρο ρυθμιστικα ειναι οτι εχουν την δυνατοτητα να προσαρμοστουν στον χωρο στην ενατση στις χροιες  και στο παιξιμο του μουσικου . 

Οι ερωτησεις σου αγγιζουν τα ορια της ασχετοσυνης  και εχει καταντησει εκνευριστικο να πρεπει να σου απανταει  σε τετοιου ειδους θεματα .... ειναι πολυ εκνευριστικο οτι δεν ανοιγεις εναν βιβλιο η δεν μελετας λιγακι πριν βαλεις μια ερωτηση . μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι ψαχνεις ετοιμες λυσεις και απαντησεις το οποιο δεν ειναι ουτε στις προθεσεις μου ουτε στο πνευμα του diy ....

Αποχωρω απο το νημα σου ...ισως τα ξαναπουμε σε κανα δυο χρονια αν εχεις ανοιξει κανα βιβλιο η αν αρχισεις να παιρνεις τα βηματα μ την σωστη τους σειρα 

( σωστη σειρα:
--ανοιγουμε κανα βιβλιο 
--διαβαζουμε τις σελιδες της  esp   ( υπαρχουν σιγουρα και αλλες πηγες ) 
--κατασκευαζουμε κανενα σμαρτ κιτ ...
--και μετα κολυμπαμε στα βαθεια  )

----------


## ibanezbass

Οκ Σακη,
ευχαριστω για την αγενεια σου.
Πραγματικα σε πολλα απο αυτα που λες εχεις δικαιο(και φυσικα δεν αμφισβητω τις γνωσεις σου ή τις κατασκευες σου που ειναι εκπληκτικες) αλλα απο το πρωτο σου ποστ εχεις ενα παρα πολυ επιθετικο υφος απεναντι μου!

Με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν αξιζω τετοια συμπεριφορα.
Προσπαθω να γραφω οσο πιο καθαρα γινεται απο το #1 ποστ και εσυ αντι να μου δωσεις κανα δυο συμβουλες με θαβεις και μου ριχνεις την ψυχολογια!

Δεν ηρθα ασχετος μια μερα να πω:''Α σημερα θα φτιαξω τον Nmos200'' εχω κανει και αλλες κατασκευες στο παρελθον(οχι κιτ) οι οποιες μια χαρα δουλευουν μεχρι και σημερα....

Θα τα πουμε λοιπον σε 2χρονια φιλε Σακη.
Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## ibanezbass

Γεια χαρα,
η κατασκευη προοδευει απλα ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω το κυκλωμα που πρεπει να βαλω μπροστα απο τον ενισχυτη μου για να δουλεψει στην ενταση που θα επρεπε!

Για οσους δεν διαβασαν τις προηγουμενες σελιδες ξανααναλυω το προβλημα...
Οταν συνδεω το μπασο κατευθειαν στον ενισχυτη ή ακομα και οταν βαζω μια προενισχυση απο μπροστα(οπως 1 2 3 ) εχω πολυ χαμηλη ενταση,περιπου 20watt...
Οταν ομως συνδεω το μπασο σε ενα μικτη  και μετα στον τελικο η ενταση στο ηχειο ειναι παρα πολυ δυνατη!(200watt)
Επισης οταν βαζω το μπασο μου στον ibanez sw65 που εχω(ενισχυτης μπασου) και απο το lineout του, στελνω στον τελικο παλι η ενταση ειναι πολυ δυνατη οπως θα επρεπε!Στο manual λεει πως το lineout στελνει σημα 0dbm.

Σας παρακαλω εαν μπορειτε προτεινετε καποιο κυκλωμα με το οποιο θα μπορεσω να παιξω οπως θα επρεπε στον τελικο μου...
Ή στην χειροτερη καποιο αλλο κυκλωμα για τελικο γυρω στα 200w...

Οριστε και μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την κατασκευη...
Δεξια απο την πλακετα του ενισχυτη θα μπει το dc detect και πισω απο τον μετασχηματιστη το soft start...
Η μπλε πλακετα δηλωνει τη θεση της προενισχυσης.
100_0247.jpg

Εννοειται πως η καλωδιωση θα τακτοποιηθει και το κουτι θα βαφτει... :Smile: 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Καταρχήν να σημειώσω ότι τα καλώδια που ενώνεις τον ενισχυτή με το τροφοδοτικό είναι πολύ λεπτά.Πρέπει να βάλεις πιο χοντρά,οπωσδήποτε.Τώρα όσο για προενίσχυση, μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα με τελεστικούς.Το παρακάτω έχει και ρύθμιση bass,mid,treble και μπορείς να αλλάξεις το κέρδος(ενίσχυση) του 1ου ενισχυτή, αλλάζοντας κατάλληλα την αντίσταση R2(ή μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις κατάλληλα και κάποιο ποντεσιόμετρο, για να ρυθμίζεις την ενίσχυση).Μπορείς βέβαια να χρησιμοποιήσεις και κάποιο άλλο αντίστοιχο,νέου τύπου,(ή και παλιότερο αν διαθέτεις κάποιο), τελεστικό (IC)π.χ.NE5532,OPA... κ.α.


preamp with 3band EQ.JPG

----------


## ibanezbass

Δηλαδη λες να ειναι μονο προβλημα gain?
Ελεγα να βαλω αυτο το eq...Ηδη εχω βρει ποιες συχνοτητες θα χρησιμοιησω(εβαλα socket στους δυο πυκνωτες που ρυθμιζουν τις συχνοτητες ακουσα διαφορες και κατεληξα στις 6 αγαπημενες μου...)
Μηπως εχεις καποιο κυκλωμα το οποιο θα δινει μονο gain χωρις τα ρυθμιστικα?Υποψιν οτι θα πρεπει να εχει υψηλη αντισταση εισοδου καθως οι μαγνητες του οργανου ειναι γυρω στα 50k.

Τα καλωδια οντως ειναι αρκετα λεπτα οταν βαφεί το σασι τοτε θα κανω ολες τις καλωδιωσεις ακριβως οπως πρεπει.

Ευχαριστω για τις επισυμανσεις.

----------


## ezizu

Είναι θέμα προσαρμογής αντιστάσεων (εισόδου-μαγνήτη οργάνου) και προενίσχυσης του σήματος του οργάνου,ώστε να έρθει στην κατάλληλη στάθμη,για να οδηγήσει σωστά τον ενισχυτή.Και βέβαια, είναι καλό να υπάρχει ρύθμιση gain.Το κύκλωμα στο link, με μια πρώτη ματιά, φαίνεται καλό.Ίσως χρειαστεί κάποιες τροποποιήσεις, στις τιμές κάποιων αντιστάσεων κυρίως, ίσως όμως και να μην χρειαστεί.Θα έλεγα ότι μπορείς να το ξεκινήσεις και οι μετατροπές,αν χρειαστεί, είναι σχετικά εύκολες.Δες όμως και την έτοιμη λύση με κάποιο πετάλι μπάσου(προενίσχυσης,EQ,κ.λ.π).Ίσως να βρείς κάτι έτοιμο και οικονομικό.

----------


## ibanezbass

Δοκιμασα διαφορα...
Αυτα που παρεθεσα με λινκ...Πεταλια ειναι αλλα χειροποιητα...
Επισης η σκεψη μου ειναι να γινει ολοκληρωμενος ενισχυτης οργανου(προενισχυση και τελικος σε ενα σασι)...
Ξεχασα να αναφερω πως δοκιμασα και ενα πεταλακι behringer graphic equaliser χωρις ομως αποτελεσμα....Παλι χαμηλη σταθμη.

----------


## Danza

Εφόσον με τον μίκτη λειτουργεί μια χαρά.

Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις έναν προενισχυτή δυνατό για audio και στην είσοδο του προενισχυτή να συνδέσεις τον προενισχυτή για το όργανο?
Έχω την εντύπωση πως ψάχνεις προενισχυτή μόνο για όργανα, σωστά?

----------


## ibanezbass

> Εφόσον με τον μίκτη λειτουργεί μια χαρά.
> 
> Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις έναν προενισχυτή δυνατό για audio και στην είσοδο του προενισχυτή να συνδέσεις τον προενισχυτή για το όργανο?
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως ψάχνεις προενισχυτή μόνο για όργανα, σωστά?



Ακριβως αυτο σκοπευω να κανω αλλα δεν βρισκω αυτο το δυνατο προενισχυτη για audio φιλε Δημητρη.

----------


## Danza

*Simple Car Preamplifier and Artificial Earth*

*Introduction* 
Prompted by a reader's question, this is a useful 
addition to a car audio system, especially if one wants to use a crossover 
circuit and other low level amplifiers.  *The circuit contains two audio preamps, 
with a maximum gain of 21dB* (this can be reduced, as it may be too high for many 
applications).

Μου μοιάζει ιδανικό..... Ας μας πούν όμως και οι πιο ειδικοί  :Wink:

----------


## ezizu

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα DI box μαζί με ένα κύκλωμα προενίσχυσης Mic όπως το παρακάτω:
http://users.otenet.gr/~ATHSAM/balance_with_gain.htm

και μετά θα συνδέσεις το EQ.

----------


## ibanezbass

Η σειρα με την οποια θα τοποθετηθουν τα κυκλωματα μεσα στον ενισχυτη ειναι η εξης:
img004.jpg

Πιο αναλυτικα στην εισοδο passive μπαινουν τα οργανα τα οποια δεν εχουν προενισχυση μεσα στο οργανο(δεν δουλευουν με μπαταρια) και στην εισοδο active αυτα που παιρνουν μπαταρια...Αυτο γινεται γιατι τα active οργανα εχουν μεγαλυτερη ενταση που μπορει να προκαλεσει παραμορφωση στα επομενα σταδια.

BBE ειναι αυτο...στην περιγραφη λεει πως ζωντανευει το σημα...και εχει απολυτο δικαιο!Ισως το καλυτερο κυκλωμα που εχω κατασκευασει μεχρι τωρα.

Drive ειναι παραμορφωση.

Parametric+6band graphic eq δεν νομιζω πως εχω κατι να πω για αυτα.

Compression πιεζει τις κορυφες(peak) του σηματος και δινει ωραια ''σκασιματα'' στον ηχο.Πολυ χρησιμο οχι μονο για να βελτιωσεις τον ηχο σου αλλα και για ηχογραφηση.

Το effects loop προσφερει εξοδο απο την προενισχυση και εισοδο στον τελικο σε περιπτωση που χρειαζεται ο τελικος για αλλο σκοπο ή να χρησιμοποιηθει εξωτερικη προενισχυση κλπ....
Επισης μπαινουν πεταλια οπως delay ή chorus(γενικα modulation) στα οποια θελουμε να μπει ο ηχος αφου εχει επεξεργαστει στο eq κλπ

Noise gate βουβαινει(mute) τον ηχο οταν η ενταση ειναι κατω απο το επιπεδο που επιλεγει ο χρηστης.

Στο επομενο σταδιο χρησιμοποιω αυτο για να μην υπαρχουν απωλειες στο σημα απο τον διαχωρισμο...

Booster ειναι το κυκλωμα που ψαχνω για να οδηγησω τον τελικο σωστα(καμια σχεση με το booster της κιθαρας απλα δεν ηξερα τι ονομα να του βαλω! :Biggrin: )

Στο line out ειναι ενα κυκλωμα di box με το οποιο θα μπορω να στελνω σε μικτη κατα την διαρκεια καποιου live ή για να ηχογραφω στο σπιτι.

Προτασεις για βελτιωση μπινελικια παντα δεκτα!
Αντε ρε παιδια το κυκλωμα οδηγησης του τελικου καποιος ας βοηθησει να την σπρωξουμε την κατασκευη τωρα που ανοιγει και ο καιρος! :Lol:

----------


## ezizu

:Think:  Φίλε ibanezbass,μάλλον κάτι θέλεις να κάψεις και δεν μας το λες καθαρά!Τον ενισχυτή ,τα ηχεία σου και τα δύο ή κάτι τέλος πάντων. :Hammer:       χαχαχαχα :Lol: 
Το DI box μπαίνει στην αρχή, για να κάνει προσαρμογή αντιστάσεων και σημάτων (unbalance to balance),του οργάνου (με απλό μαγνήτη κυρίως,δηλαδή χωρίς μπαταρία),με την είσοδο MIC της κονσόλας ήχου.Τώρα όλα τα άλλα που λές,εκτός του ότι, δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ στην πράξη, θα καταφέρεις να τα κάνεις να λειτουργήσουν σωστά,χωρίς να έχεις κάποια ζημιά,είναι πολλά εώς λίγο υπερβολικά θα έλεγα. Δεν ξέρω,τελικά, αν συμφέρει και αν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς, με την κατασκευή όλων αυτών των κυκλωμάτων,και τι μετατροπές χρειάζονται αυτά(άρα χρόνο,χρήμα από ίσως καμένα εξατήματα και όχι μόνο),για να δουλέψουν σωστά,όλα μαζί παρέα,με αβέβαιο αποτέλεσμα.Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα, να αγοράσεις μια φθηνή σχετικά κονσόλα ήχου(πχ behringer),που να έχει ενσωματωμένα κάποια από αυτά που περιγράφεις(πχ. parametric EQ,EQ,BUFFER, κ.λ.π.)και να αγοράσεις και έναν επεξεργαστή ηλ.μπάσου(που θα έχει ενσωματωμένα τα υπόλοιπα),θα τον συνδέσεις στο insert (ή στο line,αν γίνεται),ώστε θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου σωστότερα ,καλύτερα και στην τελική πιστεύω και φθηνότερα.Άντε να συνδέσεις και κανένα εξωτερικό πεταλάκι(που ίσως και να διαθέτεις ήδη)ή DI box αν χρειάζεται.Κράτησε τον χρόνο σου και την χαρά του diy, μόνο για τον ενισχυτή. Μπορείς να  κάνεις και μια ωραία κατασκευή (κουτί ενισχυτή), ώστε να το προσαρμόσεις στις διαστάσεις της κονσόλας,έστι ώστε να έχεις μαζί,την κονσόλα με τον ενισχυτή σε ένα κουτί,σαν να ήταν μία συσκευή από την μάνα του.
Σκέψου το. Φιλικά. :Wink:

----------


## ibanezbass

Μα τι εννοεις να βαλω πρωτο το DI?
Τα κυκλωματα που θα μπουν στον ενισχυτη ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΤΑΛΑΚΙΑ!Ειναι φτιαγμενα για να δεχονται unbalanced σηματα απο τον μαγνητη.
Απλα αντι να τα εχω εξωτερικα τα βαζω μεσα στο σασι για να μην κουβαλαω τζιμπραγκαλα!
Τις ''δοκιμες'' τις κανω ηδη...συγκεκριμενα βαζω socket στα εξαρτηματα τα οποια επηρεαζουν την τονικοτητα του καθε πεταλιου και φερνω το πεταλι στα μετρα μου.
Το DI μπαινει στο τελος επειδη στην κονσολα ηχου θελω το σημα να ειναι επεξεργασμενο και ακριβως οπως ακουγεται απο την καμπινα μου, να ακουγεται απο τα ηχεια του P.A..

Επεξεργαστη μπασου εχω και παει για πουλημα....
Τα ψηφιακα του εφε δεν πιανουν μια μπροστα στα πεταλια.

Εξηγησε μου την πρωτη σου προταση εαν μπορεις...
Γιατι να καψω κατι απο τα ηχεια μου ή τον ενισχυτη μου?
Αλλωστε εδω ο ιδιος ο κατασκευαστης προτεινει τους ενισχυτες του για μπασο.

Ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## ezizu

Το DI box συνδέει το όργανο (άρα χαμηλής στάθμης σήμα),με την είσοδο mic της κονσόλας ήχου(άρα πάλι χαμηλής στάθμης σήμα). Άρα δεν θα το βάλεις στο τέλος της σειράς των πεταλιών σου.Το DI box χρησιμοποιήται κυρίως σε ακουστικά όργανα με μαγνήτη(κυρίως σε αυτά που έχουν μαγνήτη χωρίς μπαταρία), για να: α)μετατρέψει το χαμηλής στάθμης unbalance σήμα τους, σε balance σήμα χαμηλής στάθμης, ώστε να οδηγήθει σε προενισχυτή mic και να γίνει παραπέρα επεξεργασία του σήματος και β) για προσαρμόγη αντιστάσεων μεταξύ του μαγνήτη του οργάνου και της εισόδου του προενισχυτή mic της κονσόλας ήχου. 
Από την στιγμή που διαθέτεις όλα αυτά τα πετάλια,τα έχεις συνδέσει έτσι όπως λες και λειτουργούν σωστά(άρα θεωρητικά γίνεται προσαρμογή σημάτων και αντιστάσεων in/out μεταξύ των πεταλιών),θα πάρεις το σήμα από το out του τελευταίου πεταλιού και θα το συνδέσεις στο line in της κονσόλας (και όχι στο mic in).Αυτό, γιατί τα πετάλια συνήθως, κάνουν και προενίσχυση ,οπότε δίνουν στην έξοδό τους σήμα line.
Τώρα όσο για το πως μπορείς να κάψεις τον ενισχυτή ή τα ηχεία σου,πολύ απλά αναφέρομαι στην περίπτωση που θα τα έφτιαχνες εσύ (χωρίς να θέλω να σε κοροϊδέψω ή να σε ειρωνευτώ) :Smile: ,ιδιοκατασκευή,όλα αυτά τα κυκλώματα.Αν δεν υπολογιστούν σωστά, οι αντιστάσεις IN/OUT των κυκλωμάτων που θα έχεις στην σειρά,καθώς και οι στάθμες των σημάτων μεταξύ τους,θα έχεις τελικά ένα σήμα με ανεπιθύμητη παραμόρφωση, ψαλιδισμένο και ίσως με κάποιους βόμβους.Αν τώρα αυτό το σήμα, το ενισχύσεις με τον συγκεκριμένο Hi-fi ενισχυτή,που δεν έχει καμία προστασία (π.χ. vi limiter κ.λ.π.)και δεν είναι σχεδιασμένος για τέτοια χρήση,ο ενισχυτής θα φτάσει πολύ εύκολα σε οριακά για αυτόν σημεία, με μεγάλο κίνδυνο να καεί. Φαντάσου επίσης,με αυτό το παραμορφωμένο σήμα,ενισχυμένο από τον ενισχυτή, να οδηγείσεις τα ηχεία σου.Να είσαι σίγουρος,ότι μπορεί πάρα πολύ εύκολα, να πάθει ζημιά το πηνίο φωνής των μεγαφώνων σου.Και όλα αυτά στα γράφω,λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις <<περίεργες>> και <<τρελές>> δυναμικές που έχει το όργανο αυτό,από μόνο του και θεωρώντας βέβαια, ότι τον ενισχυτή τον θέλεις,για να ακούς το μπάσο σου, την ώρα που παίζεις και<<εκφράζεσαι>> μέσω αυτού.
Οπότε μπορείς να καταλάβεις, ότι οι προδιαγραφές που θα πρέπει να έχει ο ενισχυτής, για να ενισχύσει σωστά (και με πιστότητα και ασφάλεια βέβαια) το ηλ. μπάσο, για live ακροάσεις,είναι αρκετές και λίγο διαφορετικές, από τις προδιαγραφές των ενισχυτών Hi-Fi.Ότι ο ενισχυτής αυτός θα δουλέψει (και ίσως να έχει και καλό ήχο),είναι σίγουρο.Δεν είναι όμως σίγουρο, για πόσο χρόνο, συνεχόμενα,μπορεί να αντέξει να ενισχύει live ηλ. μπάσο,χωρίς τα κυκλώματα προστασίας και τις σχεδιαστικές ίσως ιδιαιτερότητες, που θα έπρεπε να έχει, για αυτού του είδους τη χρήση. 
Νομίζω άλλωστε,ότι σου έχει επισημανθεί και σε προηγούμενα ποστ,από τον Sakis,(που σημειωτέον έχει πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία σε τέτοια θέματα),η δυσκολία αυτού που προσπαθείς να κάνεις.Αυτά τα ολίγα.Φιλικά :Wink:

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα ezizu σε ευχαριστω για την αναλυτικοτατη απαντηση σου...
την καμπινα την εχω σχεδιασει με αρκετη προσοχη.Εχω φτιαξει 2καμπινες στο παρελθον και δεν βλεπω το λογο να παει κατι στραβα....
Οι οδηγοι μου ειναι eminenence beta10(10'') και fane sovereign 8-225(8'').


Τελος παντων πολυ χρησιμα αυτα που λες και σημερα το πρωι αποφασισα να ξεκινησω την κατασκευη ουσιαστικα απο την αρχη!
Τι λετε για αυτον?http://www.free-circuit.com/500w-pa-...-b500-circuit/
Εχει vi limiter,clip limiter(δεν βρισκω το snl32 θα χρησιμοποιησω led/ldr).
Επισης θα ξαναφτιαξω κυλωμα προστασιας και θα χρησιμοποιησω το δικο του το οποιο περιεχει(copy paste απο diyaudio)
PA Protect include:
1 Anticlick 5sec delay
2 DC cut-out 
3 Thermal cut-out on 90deg
4 Fan high speed on 60deg
5 Over current protect (power-on reset)
Θα βαλω και μεγαλυτερη ψυκτρα με τις γρυλιες προς το ανεμιστηρακι.

Ξεκινησα να διαβαζω το σχετικο θεμα, εχει αρκετο ενδιαφερον η κατασκευη και ολοι λενε καλα λογια.

Θα τον κατασκευασω ως b250 χρησιμοποιωντας τρια ζευγη 2sc5200-2sa1943.
Ηδη τα βρηκα τα τρανζιστορ αλλα δεν βρηκα τις αντιστασεις 0,33ω/5watt....

Γνωμες για τον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη? :Rolleyes:

----------


## ezizu

Σίγουρα αυτός είναι σχεδιασμένος, για πιο σκληρή χρήση,εφόσον διαθέτει διάφορες προστασίες (τις παραπάνω 1-5 που αναφέρεις σε ξεχωριστή πλακέτα) καθώς και clip limiter. Όμως Vi limiter ούτε αυτός έχει .
Να σου εξηγήσω με λίγα λόγια πως λειτουργεί το vi limiter.Ελέγχει συνεχώς το ρεύμα εξόδου,των τρανζίστορ της βαθμίδας εξόδου,<<διαβάζοντας>> την πτώση τάσης, πάνω στην βατική αντίσταση του εκπομπού (ή του συλλέκτη, ανάλογα την σχεδίαση της βαθμίδας εξόδου).Όταν το ρεύμα εξόδου (άρα και η πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση)υπερβεί μια προκαθορισμένη από εμάς τιμή,(βάση της σχεδίασης του vi limiter,σε σχέση με την SOA* του τρανζίστορ εξόδου),τότε, το vi limiter, μειώνει το σήμα στις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ εξόδου,προστατεύοντάς τα από την καταστροφή.
Μπορείς να διαβάσεις σχετικές πληροφορίες, ψάχνοντας στο internet.Ένα παράδειγμα στο παρακάτω link :
http://sound.westhost.com/vi.htm 

Οπότε,αυτός ο ενισχυτής, είναι πιο <<προστατευμένος>>,σχεδιασμένος για ασφαλέστερη λειτουργία από τον NMOS ,αλλά και αυτός δεν έχει κύκλωμα vi limiter (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως μπορείς να το προσθέσεις),που νομίζω είναι απαραίτητο, για κάθε σοβαρό ενισχυτή, που προορίζεται για live ακρόαση μουσικών οργάνων, επαγγελματική χρήση κ.λ.π.
Όσο για το άκουσμά του ή τις μετρήσεις του,τις ιδιαιτερότητες που ίσως να έχει σαν κύκλωμα κ.λ.π. δεν ξέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο να σου πω.Ίσως κάποιος φίλος, γνωρίζει κάτι για τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή και μπορεί να σου πει την άποψή του.
Προσοχή στις τάσεις τροσοδοσίας του ενισχυτή.Νομίζω για τρία τρανζίστορ ανά rail, θα πρέπει να φτάσεις μέχρι +/-45Volt.Για μεγαλύτερες τάσεις, νομίζω, αρχίζεις να μπαίνεις σε οριακά σημεία για αυτά τα τρανζίστορ.

* SOA= Περιοχή ασφαλούς λειτουργείας του τρανζίστορ, σε σχέση με την τάση συλλέκτη - εκπομπού(Vce),του ρεύματος συλλέκτη (Ic),της θερμοκρασίας ,του χρόνου παροχής ισχύος από το τρανζίστορ κ.λ.π.

----------


## ibanezbass

Στο post #16 λεει οτι εχει vi limiter ή μπερδεψα τα λογια του?

Λοιπον τωρα καποια περισσοτερα πραγματα για την κατασκευη...
Ο κατασκευαστης προτεινει τροφοδοτικο με εναν ανορθωτη και 4Χ10000mf...
Εγω εχω φτιαξει αυτο το τροφοδοτικο....(μονο το πανω μερος)
Να βγαλω c3,c6,r1,r2?

Επισης το τροφοδοτικο μου βγαζει +-55volt dc...
Οπως λεει εδω post #44 θελει 50volt μετασχηματιστη.50*1.414=70.7volt dc...
Ειμαι δηλαδη 15volt κατω απο αυτα που προτεινει ο κατασκευαστης....
Μπορω να υπολογισω την ισχυ του ενισχυτη με τροφοδοσια +-55v?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Στο ποστ#16 μιλάει για το τρανζίστορ 2Ν5401 που έχει στην έξοδο και ουσιαστικά αυτό λειτουργεί σαν προστασία από υπερφόρτωση,(VI cut-out protect).Όταν <<διαβάσει>> υπερφόρτωση,μέσω της ακίδας PRO, δίνει εντολή στο εξωτερικό κύκλωμας προστασίας,και ανοίγει τον ρελέ εξόδου,αποκόπτοντας έτσι τα ηχεία.Δεν έχει σχέση με το κύκλωμα vi limiter, για το οποίο σου έγραψα σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου.

Δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλεις τίποτα από τα εξαρτήματα που λες.

Τώρα όσο για την τάση τροφοδοσίας, +/- 70Volt νομίζω είναι πολλά για τρία τέτοια(2SC5200-2SA1943) τρανζίστορ ανά rail.Μην ξεχνάς ότι, τα περισσότερα από αυτά που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά,δεν είναι original.Αν βάλεις original τρανζίστορς και μεγάλη ψύκτρα με ανεμιστήρα,προσθέσεις κύκλωμα vi limiter ,τότε νομίζω μειώνεις τον κίνδυνο να καούν,με την τάση στα +/- 70 Volt.Βάση των υπολογισμών, +/- 70Volt θα πάρεις περίπου 190W/8Ω ή 380-390W/4Ω.
Λίγο στην τσίτα θα έλεγα, για 3 τρανζίστορς ανά rail, με αυτά τα τρανζίστορ.(Σημειωτέον ότι μιλάμε για ενισχυτή live ακρόασης ηλ.μπάσου,με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται). 
Από την στιγμή που έχεις ήδη τροφοδοτικό στα +/- 55V,γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίεις αυτό.Είναι ασφαλέστερη τάση τροφοδοσίας από +/- 70Volt.Η ισχύς του ενισχυτη θα είναι περίπου 120W/8Ω και 200-240W/4Ω ,με καλό τροφοδοτικό και καλή ψύξη.

----------


## ibanezbass

Υπαρχει τροπος να προσθεσω το vi limiter πανω στην πλακετα ή πρεπει να φτιαξω καινουργια πλακετα(επανασχεδιασμος εννοω)
Εαν θελεις παραθεσε μου ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο εχει vi limiter για να δω πως ειναι σε κυκλωμα ενισχυτη γιατι στο αρθρο δεν καταλαβα.

Ωραια οποτε εχουμε ετοιμο το τροφοδοτικο,το μονο που με ανησυχει με τα +-55volt ειναι μηπως δεν βγαζει αρκετη ισχυ ο ενισχυτης, αλλα αφου βγαζει 200-240w καλα ειμαστε...
Ο μετασχηματιστης μου ειναι 2Χ35volt 400va....
Με παιρνει να βαλω 4τρανζιστορ σε καθε rail ή θα καψω μετασχηματιστη?



Τελος καποιες σκεψεις που ειχα για την κατασκευη...
Εαν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλυτερο,προτασεις για βελτιωση παντα δεκτες!

Για ανεμιστηρακι σκεφτομουν αρχικα 220vac με διακοπτακι για να μην κανει θορυβο οταν παιζω στο σπιτι...
Ποστ #111  ειναι το κυκλωμα προστασιας(εκτος απο αυτο θα βαλω και soft start το οποιο εχω ηδη κατασκευασει).
Σκεφτομαι να βαλω ανεμιστηρα 24v ο οποιος αλλαζει ταχυτητα αναλογα με το ποσο ζεσταινεται ο ενισχυτης.(υπαρχει στο κυκλωμα προστασιας)
Μετασχηματιστη για το κυκλωμα προστασιας να βαλω 18v/0,5Α θα φτασει?
Υποψιν το ανεμιστηρακι μου καταναλωνει 73ma.

Το bd241(thermal diode) θα τοποθετηθει πανω στην ψυκτρα μαζι με τα εξοδου σωστα?

Επισης θελει 18vac 0v παει γειωση και 18vac(δειτε schematic πανω αριστερα)...
Αυτο σημαινει πως θελω μετασχηματιστη 2Χ18v με την μεσαια ληψη στη γειωση σωστα?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Δες και αυτά ως προς το vi limiter.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=Qpmi4ia2nhcC&pg=PA452&lpg=PA452&dq=vi+lim  iter&source=bl&ots=hBz-j4OI-g&sig=773ic6IBSLR81nEMF1ESnDxMpLY&hl=el&sa=X&ei=P8  hPT8qQLI_C8QPc08XwBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDMQ6AEwAg#v=onepa  ge&q=vi%20limiter&f=false


http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid...erybody-3.html

Μπορείς να βάλεις 4 τρανζίστορς ανά rail, θα είναι καλύτερα με τάση +/-55V, αλλά χρειάζεται προσοχή κατά την χρήση του ενισχυτή,στις τσίτες και ειδικά στα 4Ω,επειδή ο Μ/Τ σου είναι οριακός.Λάβε υπόψη σου,ότι ο βαθμός απόδοσης,ενός ενισχυτή σε τάξη ΑΒ είναι περίπου 55%.Οπότε κάνε τους υπολογισμού σου. 
Τώρα για τα παρακάτω:

Για ανεμιστηρακι σκεφτομουν αρχικα 220vac με διακοπτακι για να μην κανει θορυβο οταν παιζω στο σπιτι...

ΌΧΙ ,θα παίζεις μπάσο ή θα προσέχεις κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι την θερμοκρασία του ενισχυτή σου,για να ανάβεις το ανεμιστηράκι;Μπορείς να βάλεις δύο μικρότερους ανεμιστήρες 220V AC ,ώστε να μειωθεί ο θόρυβος.

Ποστ #111 ειναι το κυκλωμα προστασιας(εκτος απο αυτο θα βαλω και soft start το οποιο εχω ηδη κατασκευασει).

Σωστός. :OK: Είναι απαραίτρητο ένα κύκλωμα προστασίας.Και το soft start καλό είναι να υπάρχει.

Σκεφτομαι να βαλω ανεμιστηρα 24v ο οποιος αλλαζει ταχυτητα αναλογα με το ποσο ζεσταινεται ο ενισχυτης.(υπαρχει στο κυκλωμα προστασιας)

Αν το κύκλωμα οδήγησης λειτουργεί στα σωστά όρια θερμοκρασίας και ο ανεμιστήρας καλύπτει τις ανάγκες ψύξης ,τότε ναι, να το κάνεις.

Μετασχηματιστη για το κυκλωμα προστασιας να βαλω 18v/0,5Α θα φτασει?
Υποψιν το ανεμιστηρακι μου καταναλωνει 73ma.

Δεν ξέρω αν με ανεμιστήρα που τραβάει 73ma στα 24V,άρα λιγότερο από 2W, θα έχεις επαρκή ψύξη.Εξαρτάται βέβαια και από τον τύπο των πτερυγίων του ανεμιστήρα,αλλά πρόσεξέ το αυτό.Όσο για τον μ/τ 18V/0.5A, θα έλεγα να βάλεις λίγο μεγαλύτερο μ/τ,γύρω στο 1-1,5Α,(άλλωστε η διαφορά στην τιμή δεν είναι απαγορευτική).Θα εξαρτηθεί βέβαια από τον ανεμιστήρα που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τελικά.Είναι καλύτερα στα τροφοδοτικά ,γενικός,να μην είσαι οριακά στις απαιτήσεις του κυκλώματος, αλλά να έχεις κάποια ανοχή(της τάξης περίπου 15-20%). 


Το bd241(thermal diode) θα τοποθετηθει πανω στην ψυκτρα μαζι με τα εξοδου σωστα?


Το BD241 είναι τρανζίστορ, αλλά έχει συνδεσμολογηθεί σαν δίοδος ,για αυτό και το αναφέρει σαν thermal diode.Ναι, θα βιδωθεί επάνω στην ψύκτρα.Καλό θα είναι,(χωρίς να είναι απόλυτο και απαραίτητο να γίνει έτσι), να τοποθετηθεί κάπου κοντά και ανάμεσα,στα τρανζίστορς εξόδου, για να έχει πιο άμεση και σωστότερη απόκριση, κατά την μεταβολή της θερμοκρασίας, των τρανζίστορ εξόδου.

----------


## ibanezbass

Παρα πολυ χρησιμο ποστ μπραβο σου!
Δηλαδη οταν ο μετασχηματιστης δινει 400watt τα 400*55%=220watt πανε στο ηχειο?
Εαν οντως με 3τρανζιστορ ανα rail παιρνω 200watt/rms σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει λογος για παραπανω.

Στον προμηθευτη μου δινονται αναλυτικα τα χαρακτηριστικα απο καθε ανεμιστηρακι...
220VAC με καταναλωση 0.07Α που σημαινει 15watt...2300rpm
24VDC με καταναλωση 0.073Α που σημαινει 2watt....3600rpm
Δεν ειναι καπως ασκοπο να μιλαμε για watt οταν το ''αδυναμο'' τρεχει πιο πολυ?

Το soft start ειναι αυτο θα το ξαναφτιαξω καθως ειχα μετασχηματιστη πανω στην πλακετα(18vac)ο οποιος θα αντικατασταθει απο τον μεγαλο...λεω να βαλω 2Α να ειμαι σιγουρος...
Το bd679 χρειαζεται ψυκτρα?

Επισης στο κυκλωμα προστασιας το ρελε που προστατευει το ηχειο αμα ειναι 12Α πειραζει?
Θελει 16 αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω δυστυχως...

----------


## ezizu

Περίπου έτσι είναι.Αν προσέχεις και δεν παίζεις τον ενισχυτή στις τσίτες,μπορείς να βάλεις 4 τρανζίστορ ανά rail,θα έιναι καλύτερα για τα τρανζίστορς.Στις τσίτες,στα peak,ίσως να γονατίζεις τον μ/τ ειδικά στα 4Ω.

Γενικά οι ανεμιστήρες ,παρέχουν κάποιο όγκο αέρα ανά μονάδα χρόνου,π.χ. 0,5m^3 / 1min κ.λ.π.Αυτό βασικά δεν έχει να κάνει με τα watt ή τις στροφές μόνο,αλλά κύριο λόγο έχει ο τύπος των πτερυγίων (μέγεθος,βήμα κ.λ.π.).

Για τον μ/τ σου απάντησα στο προηγούμενο ποστ. 

Το BD679 λογικά δεν χρειάζεται ψύκτρα.

Άν βρείς,καλύτερα να βάλεις κάποιο ρελέ,με περισσότερα αμπέρ επαφής ,χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι αυτός δεν θα λειτουργήσει.

----------


## ibanezbass

Τον ενισχυτη θα τον συνδεω σχεδον παντα σε φορτιο 4ohm...
Οποτε βαζω 3τρανζιστορ ανα rail τωρα και στο μελλον εαν ολα πανε καλα και ανεβουν οι απαιτησεις μου βαζω μεγαλυτερο μετασχηματιστη και ακομα ενα ζευγαρι τρανζιστορ.

Για τους ανεμιστηρες τωρα.
Οι 24VDC ειναι πολυ ανωτεροι απο τους 240VAC!
24VDC Flow rate 69.7m3/h    Τιμη 3,30
220VAC Flow rate 67.1m3/h   Τιμη13,23!!!
Και οι δυο ανεμιστηρες 80x80.
Οποτε παω για 24VDC...

Ρελε θα προσπαθησω να βρω...
Αυτα απο μενα!Χιλια ευχαριστω Σαββατο πρωι παω για υλικα και πλακετες,τρανζιστορ θα παραγγειλω απο το εξωτερικο οποτε σε κανενα μηνα θα τα εχω...

Θα εχεις νεα μου! :Smile:

----------


## ezizu

> Τον ενισχυτη θα τον συνδεω σχεδον παντα σε φορτιο 4ohm...
> Οποτε βαζω 3τρανζιστορ ανα rail τωρα και στο μελλον εαν ολα πανε καλα και ανεβουν οι απαιτησεις μου βαζω μεγαλυτερο μετασχηματιστη και ακομα ενα ζευγαρι τρανζιστορ.



Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα 4 τρανζίστορς ανά rail ,για 4Ω φορτίο.Θα λειτουργούν με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια τα τρανζίστορς.Αν προσέχεις λιγάκι τις εντάσεις σου και δεν παίζεις με <<τέρμα τα γκάζια>>,αλλά σε νορμάλ συνθήκες λειτουργίας, δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με τον μ/τ σου.
Σημειωτέον ότι σε όλα υπάρχουν όρια,οπότε δεν ζητάμε παραπάνω, από αυτά που μπορεί, με ασφάλεια, να μας δώσει ένα μηχάνημα,γιατί τότε, το πιθανότερο είναι, το μηχάνημα να <<παραδώσει πνεύμα>>.

Υ.Γ. Αν φοβάσαι μην υπερθερμανθεί ο μ/τ,μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις τον ανεμιστήρα στο κουτί, με τρόπο τέτοιο, ώστε να βοηθάει λίγο και στην ψύξη του μ/τ.

----------


## ibanezbass

Οκ θα βαλω 4 ανα rail και δεν θα τον βαλω ποτε πανω απο το 7/10 (οχι πως θα χρειαστει!) :Biggrin: 
Ασφαλεια μετασχηματιστη θα βαλω 2Α Slow blow.
Διορθωση δεν βρισκω slow blow θα βαλω κανονικη.

----------


## ezizu

Σε ενισχυτές, με τροφοδοτικά, που έχουν αρκετά μf  χωρητικότητα οι πυκνωτές τους, χρησιμοποιούμε ασφάλειες βραδείας τήξης, για να μην καίγονται εύκολα στο άναμα του ενισχυτή,λόγω μεγάλου ρεύματος της αρχικής φόρτισης των πυκνωτών.Το αρχικό ρεύμα εκίνησης, είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο, στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει τοροειδείς μ/τ.Για αυτό το λόγω παρεμβάλεται το κύκλωμα soft start και λύνεται το πρόβλημα.Βάλε κανονική για αρχή και στην πορεία προμηθεύεσαι βραδείας τήξης και την αλλάζεις.

----------


## ibanezbass

Ωραια εαν μπορεσω να βρω βραδειας τυξης θα βαλω.
Στο εντωμεταξυ ετοιμασα μια λιστα σημερα το πρωι με τα υλικα την οποια μαλλον θα ανεβασω και στο θεμα του ενισχυτη.
Απλα προεκυψαν κατι θεματακια.

Δεν βρηκα την zy15v η οποια ειναι zener 15volt/2w.Ουτε καποιον αντικαταστατη που να υπαρχει στο καταστημα που ψωνιζω.
Μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω 18v?

Στο σχηματικο η r25 και η r24 ειναι 2k2...
Στην πλακετα ομως 4k7.Τι να βαλω?

Ο μετασχηματιστης ειπαμε για 18v/2A...2x18v ετσι?Γιατι στο κυκλωμα προστασιας εχει 18v 0 18v οποτε στο 0v συνδεω τη μεσσαια ληψη.

Επισης για τους πυκνωτες 10uf που φιλτραρουν το +HV και -HV λεω να βαλω 22uf γιατι δεν βρισκω

Τελος για τους μικρους πυκνωτες(33pf,100pf) σκεφτομουν να βαλω multilayer αντι για κεραμικους...
Τι λες? :Smile:

----------


## maouna

την ζενερ μην την αλλαξεις

----------


## ezizu

Ωραια εαν μπορεσω να βρω βραδειας τυξης θα βαλω.

Οκ,απλά η κανονική ασφάλεια,μπορεί κάποια φορά,όχι απόλυτα ,κατά το άναμα του ενισχυτή ,να σου καεί.

Δεν βρηκα την zy15v η οποια ειναι zener 15volt/2w.Ουτε καποιον αντικαταστατη που να υπαρχει στο καταστημα που ψωνιζω.
Μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω 18v?

Την Ζένερ δεν την αλλάζεις με 18V,όπως σωστά σου λέει και ο φίλος Πάνος (maouna),και δεν είναι 15V/2W αλλά 15V/1W ή 1.3W

Στο σχηματικο η r25 και η r24 ειναι 2k2...
Στην πλακετα ομως 4k7.Τι να βαλω?

Μπορείς να βάλεις 2k2/2W (ίσως και λίγο μικρότερη σε ωμ π.χ. 2Κ).Τα 4k7 είναι για τάση τροφοδοσίας +/- 90V.

Ο μετασχηματιστης ειπαμε για 18v/2A...2x18v ετσι?Γιατι στο κυκλωμα προστασιας εχει 18v 0 18v οποτε στο 0v συνδεω τη μεσσαια ληψη.

Σωστά. 2x18V/2A
Σωστά. 0V=μεσαία λήψη

Επισης για τους πυκνωτες 10uf που φιλτραρουν το +HV και -HV λεω να βαλω 22uf γιατι δεν βρισκω

Μπορείς να βάλεις 100μf και παράλληλα σε αυτούς,να προσθέσεις 100nf, σε κατάλληλη βέβαια τάση λειτουργείας.

Τελος για τους μικρους πυκνωτες(33pf,100pf) σκεφτομουν να βαλω multilayer αντι για κεραμικους...

Σίγουρα,νομίζω θα ήταν καλύτερα,αν έβαζες πυκνωτές καλύτερης ποιότητας, αντί κεραμικούς.

----------


## ibanezbass

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις..
Απο το datasheet ειδα πως ειναι 2watt...
Εαν μου κανει και 1.3watt πολυ ωραια!Θα χρησιμοποιησω αυτην.
Οποτε 2k2.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν χωραει η πλακετα 3πυκνωτες!Και 100mf/100volt δυσευρετος.Οποτε καποια αλλη προταση?(Απλα τους 22uf/400v τους εχω σπιτι καθως ξεμειναν απο λαμπατη κατασκευη η οποια δεν υλοποιηθηκε)

Και οι multilayer κεραμικοι ειναι δυστυχως...Δεν μπορω να βρω κατι αλλο σε αυτα τα νουμερα.
Δεν θα δω βελτιωση με τους multilayer σε σχεση με τους απλους κεραμικους?

Τελος θα ηθελα να ρωτησω μηπως πειραζει που παραθετω συνεχως link απο το mar...
Απλα επειδη ειναι online καταστημα με πληροφοριες για τα εξαρτηματα το κανω.
Εαν πειραζει να το σταματησω.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## maouna

Στην εφαρμογη σου οι multilayer ειναι ανωτεροι απο τους κεραμικους οποτε βαλε multilayer..

Oσον αφορα την ζένερ για τροφοδοσια +-70V και με R24,R25=2.2KΩ ,η ζένερ θα καταναλώνει 375mWatt oπότε δοκιμασε 1.3Watt που λες ,και άμα ζεστενεται παρα πολυ ψαξε για 2Watt. 

Με R24,R25=2.2KΩ στα +-70V,οι  R24,R25 θα καταναλώνουν 1.375Watt έκαστη οπότε η 2 Watt αναμένεται να ζεστένεται αρκετα.

Με R24,R25=2KΩ στα +-70V θα καταναλώνουν 1.51Watt οπότε η 2 Watt αναμένεται να ζεστένεται πιο πολύ και η ζενερ θα καταναλώνει 412mW.

Σε τι τάση θα τον δουλεψεις τον ενισχυτη?

----------


## ezizu

Σωστός Πάνο(maouna),άλλα κάνε τους ίδιους υπολογισμούς για τάση τροφοδοσίας +/- 55V.Ο ibanezbass διαθέτει ήδη τροφοδοτικό με τέτοιες τάσεις(+/-55V).

----------


## ibanezbass

Σε ευχαριστω Πανο,
το ειπε και ο ezizu(πως σε λενε αληθεια?)το τροφοδοτικο ειναι +-55volt...
Με τετοια ταση τι θα καταναλωνει η zener?
Επισης πειτε για τους πυκνωτες φιλτραρισματος(10uf/100v) γιατι αυριο παω κεντρο για τα υλικα,πλακετες κλπ

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν χωραει η πλακετα 3πυκνωτες!Και 100mf/100volt δυσευρετος.Οποτε καποια αλλη προταση?(Απλα τους 22uf/400v τους εχω σπιτι καθως ξεμειναν απο λαμπατη κατασκευη η οποια δεν υλοποιηθηκε)



Φίλε ibanezbass δεν σου είπα 100mf/100V (μιλιφαράντ) ,αλλά 100μf/100V (μικροφαράντ) ή έστω στα 63V αν δεν βρείς στα 100V(οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί 100μf/100V είναι γενικά εύκολο να τους βρείς).

.....δεν χωραει η πλακετα 3πυκνωτες....  γιατί τρείς ;Εγώ απλά εννοώ,να βάλεις παράλληλα στον κάθε πυκνωτή 100μf  και ένα 100nf/100V ή 250V και στην ανάγκη,σύνδεσέ τον από την κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας,(πλευρά των κολλήσεων).

----------


## maouna

Mε +-55volt οι ζενερ καταναλώνουν 273mWatt η καθε μία  και οι αντιστασεις R24-25 απο 727mWatt η κάθε μια.

για τους πυκνωτες θα ήταν καλυτερα όπως σου είπε ο esizu 



> Μπορείς να βάλεις 100μf και παράλληλα σε αυτούς,να προσθέσεις 100nf, σε κατάλληλη βέβαια τάση λειτουργείας.



αμα θες να κανεις οπως λεει το σχεδιο τοτε αμα δε βρεις 10uF/100V βαλε 22uF ή 47uF ή παραπανω.

----------


## ibanezbass

Μπορείς να βάλεις 100μf και παράλληλα σε αυτούς,να προσθέσεις 100nf, σε κατάλληλη βέβαια τάση λειτουργείας.

Με συγχωρεις...
Καταλαβα οτι ''αυτοι'' ειναι οι 10uf αντι για τους 100uf που εννοουσες εσυ...
Εχω συνηθισει να κανω αναζητηση με m...εννοω uf ή μf (μικροφαραντ)
Οντως λαθος μου.

Εχω και 22uf και 33uf και 47uf ολοι στα 400volt.
Τι να προτιμησω?

----------


## maouna

αν χωρουσανε στην θεση των 10uF βάλε 100 ή 220uF  και απο την κατω πλευρα τις παλκετας κόλλα και απο εναν 100nF αλλιως βάλε 47uF που εχεις.

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα και παλι,
πηρα ολα τα εξαρτηματα και παρηγγειλα τα τελικα και στο εντωμεταξυ δουλευω την κατασκευη στο μυαλο μου...

Πρωτα απο ολα,σκεφτηκα να βαλω εξοδο ακουστικων για ''σιωπηλη'' μελετη στο σπιτι τις κρυες νυχτες του χειμωνα.
Εχετε καποιο κυκλωμα να προτεινετε?Οτι βρηκα ηταν για ενισχυτες μεχρι 200w.

Επισης,για το κυκλωμα το οποιο θα χωριζει το σημα στα δυο της προενισχυσης,το ενα θα πηγαινει στον τελικο και το αλλο με xlr σε μικτη μαλλον θα δανειστω το κυκλωμα που εχω κυκλωσει με κοκκινο....
Output circuit.JPG
Ειπα να κανω και καποιες μετατροπες:
Να βγαλω τα εξαρτηματα με κοκκινο χ και στην θεση τους να βαλω ενα ρυθμιστη εντασης.
Και να βαλω ενα τριμερ αναμεσα στο pin6 και pin7 του ic3b σε περιπτωση που το σημα που ερχεται απο την προενισχυση και παει στον τελικο ειναι πολυ αδυναμο.
Τελος,αντι για 3 tl072 θα χρησιμοποιησω ενα TL074(θα φτιαξω δικη μου πλακετα) και θα δοκιμασω καποιο νεο προγραμμα κατασκευης pcb μιας και απο το DipTrace ψιλοαπογοητευτηκα...Μαλλον το Express pcb θα δοκιμασω.

Τελος για την πρωτη εκκινηση, λεει να βαλω 150ωμ/20w...
Πειραζει να βαλω 2x330ωμ/5watt παραλληλα?Βγαινει 165ωμ/10w...
Ή 4Χ680ωμ/5watt παραλληλα και να βγει170ωμ/20w.
Ή απλα 100ή220ω/20w?
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## sakis

Εισαι ρε μπαγασσα τασο σε αλλο κοσμο τελειως ....

απο την στιγμη που ηδη εχεις η κατασκευαζεις εναν ενισχυτη μπασσου και θελεις να εχει εξοδο ακουστικων για ''σιωπηλη'' μελετη στο σπιτι τις κρυες νυχτες του χειμωνα Δεν θα σου χρειαστει ξεχωριστος ενισχυτης  παρα μονο δυο βαττικες αντιστασεις τυπου 220Ω  και το βυσμα που οταν βαζεις μεσα τα ακουστικα ακυρωνει το μεγαφωνο και τελειωσε .....

Για πολλοστη φορα ενα τοσο εξελιγμενο ""εργαλειο"" δεν μπορει  να γινει απο κυκλωματα που ''Βρηκες "" η πετσοκοψες απο το ιντερνετ ...

Τελικα αν θελεις τη χαρα της δημιουργιας και μια και δεν σου βγαινει αγορασε εναν ετοιμο προενισχυτη ΦΕτα  για μπασσο και ασχολησου μονο με τον τελικο ακι την καμπινα που ειναι μαλλον πιο απλο και δειχνει να τα καταφερνεις πιο καλα

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα Σακη,
ειδα πως για μικρους ενισχυτες οπως πχ αυτος 15w,βαζουν απλα μια αντισταση στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη και απο εκει οδηγουν τα ακουστικα...
Παρολαυτα σε μεγαλυτερους ενισχυτες οπως αυτος 100w, βαζουν κυκλωματακι ne5532 στην εξοδο της προενισχυσης για να τα οδηγησουν...
Γιαυτο ζητησα καποιο ''κυκλωμα''...Παρολαυτα εαν μου κανει και η λυση του πρωτου link δηλαδη να χρησιμοποιησω μια αντισταση 680ωμ/2w φυσικα θα την προτιμησω.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## billtsig

φίλε τασο γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις αυτό  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36707

----------


## ibanezbass

> φίλε τασο γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις αυτό  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36707



Γιατι οχι?
Και τα νουμερα των αντιστασεων για 250w ειναι ευκολο να βρεθουν!
Ευχαριστω Βασιλη.
Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ο ενισχυτης ειναι mono και τα ακουστικα stereo...Φτιαχνω μονο ενα καναλι του προσαρμογεα και βαζω τα ακουστικα παραλληλα?(L-R)

----------


## billtsig

> Γιατι οχι?
> Και τα νουμερα των αντιστασεων για 250w ειναι ευκολο να βρεθουν!
> Ευχαριστω Βασιλη.
> Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ο ενισχυτης ειναι mono και τα ακουστικα stereo...*Φτιαχνω μονο ενα καναλι του προσαρμογεα και βαζω τα ακουστικα παραλληλα?(L-R)*



εγώ αυτό θα έκανα αλλά ας απαντήσουν και οι ποιο έμπυροι

----------


## maouna

φτιαχνεις το ενα καναλι και βαζεις τα ακουστικα παρραληλα η σε σειρα.επισης,η ενταση στα ακουστικα θα εξαρτατε απο την ενταση που θα παιζει ο ενισχυτης θα πεφτει οσο πιο χαμηλα παιζεισ..δεν ξερω αν σε ενδιαφερει αυτο η αν θες σταθερη την ενταση στα ακουστικα ειτε στα 10 watt ειτε στα 250.και μην βαλεις τριμμερ στη R1 γιατι θα καει.

----------

billtsig (08-03-12), 

ibanezbass (08-03-12)

----------


## ibanezbass

Θελω να εχω ελεγχο της εντασης...
Δεν σκοπευα να βαλω τριμερ και ουτε θα το κανω! :Rolleyes: 
Πανο για την πρωτη εκκινηση οπως περιγραφω στο ποστ #163 εχεις να προτεινεις κατι? :Smile:

----------


## maouna

τι λεει ο σχεδιαστης? την ρυθμιση του ρευματος ηρεμιας την μετραει πανω στις 150ωμ?

----------


## ibanezbass

> τι λεει ο σχεδιαστης? την ρυθμιση του ρευματος ηρεμιας την μετραει πανω στις 150ωμ?



Στο ποστ #100 λεει την διαδικασια της πρωτης εκκινησης.
Δεν εχει ρυθμισεις για ρευμα ηρεμιας ουτε ταση εκτροπης.

----------


## ibanezbass

Καθως περιμενω τα τρανζιστορ αυριο-μεθαυριο, επιασα να συναρμολογησω τις πλακετες(soft start,protect και τελικος)
Επισης αποφασισα να βαλω δυο ψυκτρες αντι για μια που ελεγα σε σειρα οπως φαινεται και στην φωτογραφια.
Σασι θα φτιαξω αλλο με πιο λεπτο υλικο γιατι αυτο ειναι αρκετα βαρυ.
Εστειλα και μηνυμα στο θεμα του ενισχυτη και ο κατασκευαστης ειπε πως αποδιδει 200w/4ωμ με την ταση τροφοδοσιας μου οποτε δεν θα ζεσταινεται και ο μετασχηματιστης...
Στην πλακετα του b500 λεει ασφαλειες 10A....Να βαλω 4A καθως ο δικος μου αποδιδει 200w και οχι 500w?
Οριστε και φωτογραφιες
100_0364.jpg100_0373.jpg

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα παιδια!
Προχωραει η κατασκευη λογικα το αλλο Σαββατοκυριακο θα παιζω με το μηχανημα! :Biggrin: 
Μια συντομη ερωτηση....Διαβασα πως για καθε 1Α ρευμα χρειαζομαστε 2,200mf χωρητικοτητα μετα την γεφυρα...
Αυτο ισχυει για καθε ταση?
Εμενα ειναι 18vac*1,414=25,5volt dc μετα την γεφυρα και 1Α maximum...
Τι πυκνωτη να βαλω?Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι με το lm317...

----------


## ibanezbass

Μόλις τελείωσα με τις δοκιμές του ενισχυτή και λειτουργεί άψογα!40mv στην έξοδο.
Απλά με ανησυχεί το γεγονός ότι ζεσταίνεται αρκετά ο μετασχηματιστής για το κύκλωμα της προστασίας!Σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή καταναλώνει 500ma και εγώ έχω βάλει 2A μετασχηματιστή.Στο πρωτεύον ζεσταίνεται περισσότερο από ότι στο δευτερεύον τύλιγμα.Καμία βοήθεια? :Confused1: 
Στην πρώτη δοκιμή της προστασίας είχα βραχυκυκλώσει έναν σταθεροποιήτη(βραχυκύκλωμα στην πλακέτα) και κάηκαν δύο δίοδοι οι οποίες και αντικαταστάθηκαν.
Μετά έλεγξα και το τροφοδοτικό της προστασίας και βγάζει κανονικά +-15V.
Λέτε να κάηκε κανένα 2n5401 ή 2n5551?
Η προστασία από υπερθέρμανση ,η μεταβλητή ταχύτητα στο ανεμιστηράκι και το anticlick delay(που αργεί να ανοίξει το ηχείο για αποφυγή θορύβων) δουλεύουν κανονικά , τα έλεγξα.

100_0003.jpgAPEX PROTECT SCHEMATIC.jpg

----------


## ibanezbass

Όπως φαίνεται τελικά τα μεγάλα ονόματα είχαν δίκιο...
Η κατασκευή σταματάει και επισήμως αφού με αυτά και με εκείνα χαλάστηκα και δεν αξίζει την στεναχώρια είναι η αλήθεια...
Πάει στο πατάρι λοιπόν και γίνεται μάθημα για μένα.Ευχαριστώ όσους βοήθησαν για την υλοποίηση.Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την (αποτυχημένη) κατασκευή. :Tongue2: 
100_0017.jpg100_0014.jpg

----------


## Thansavv

> Όπως φαίνεται τελικά τα μεγάλα ονόματα είχαν δίκιο...
> Η κατασκευή σταματάει και επισήμως αφού με αυτά και με εκείνα χαλάστηκα και δεν αξίζει την στεναχώρια είναι η αλήθεια...
> Πάει στο πατάρι λοιπόν και γίνεται μάθημα για μένα.Ευχαριστώ όσους βοήθησαν για την υλοποίηση.Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την (αποτυχημένη) κατασκευή.
> 100_0017.jpg100_0014.jpg



Τάσο μη στεναχωριέσαι... Κερδισμένος είσαι! Χαμένος είναι αυτός που δεν προσπαθεί. 
Δες και ένα βίντεο του Μιχαλάκη να θαυμάσεις. Τόση μουσικότητα , τόση φαντασία σε ένα παιδί!!! Άλλου κόσμου...




Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο σε όλους!!

----------


## ibanezbass

Να ΄σαι καλά Θανάση!
Ωραίος και ο παίχτης  :Wink:

----------


## maouna

Tασο το προβλημα ειναι στην προστασια pa protect ? ο ενισχυτης παιζει? καταρχας επρεπε να αλλαξεις ολες τις διοδους που ηταν στην ανορθωση και οχι μονο αυτες που σου καηκαν.

----------


## ibanezbass

> Tασο το προβλημα ειναι στην προστασια pa protect ? ο ενισχυτης παιζει? καταρχας επρεπε να αλλαξεις ολες τις διοδους που ηταν στην ανορθωση και οχι μονο αυτες που σου καηκαν.



Είχα και κάτι προβλήματα με τα τρανζίστορ...κάποια κάηκαν και γενικά δεν έχω όρεξη προς το παρόν να συνεχίσω...
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------

